# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms > گفتگو: پیشنهاد طراحی یک سایت کامل با همکاری همه دوستان

## intruder

من یه پیشنهاد دارم و اونم اینه که کل کسایی که توی  Asp.net  , سی شارپ حرفه ای هستند
مراحل کامل برنامه نویسی یک سایت رو توی این قسمت بگیم تا خیلی از کسانی که سی شارپ بلدن ولی نمیدونن چطوری باید برنامه نویسی وب انجام بدن خیلی راحت یاد بگیرن
ما باید از طراحی جدول های دیتا بیس شروع کنیم  تا آخر سایت که برای هیچ کس نا مفهوم نباشه

اگه موافق هستین شروع کنیم

----------


## golihaghighi

من موافقم. شروع کن من هستم.

----------


## hobab-theme

کار خیلی خوبیه
منم هستم
البته #C کار نکردم ولی به موازات شما VB.Netش رو با کمک دوستان میایم جلو
انشاالله بحث زودتر شروع بشه
یا علی :تشویق:

----------


## L_eskandary

سلام 
من به همراه دوستان هم هستیم 
میشه بگین می خواین این وب سایت رو چه طوری طراحی کنین ؟ 
در مورد کد نویسی من می گم با معماری nvc یا همون سه لایه ی خودمون کار کنیم که هم راحت تره و هم یک کار حرفه ای انجام داده ایم . 
در ضمن موضوع سایتتون چیه ؟

----------


## bahar_engineer

اگه این کارو بکنیم دیگه کی بیاد تاپیک بزنه؟

1. دیگه خیلی لقمه آماده می شه و همه میان کپی می زنن

2. هیچ کس چیزی یاد نمی گیره

3. همه عادت می کنن راحت به خواسته شون برسن و دیگه حوصله تلاش و پشتکار رو نخواهند داشت

بعدش هم باید تالار asp.net تو تخته کنیم

مطمئنین که پیشنهاد خوبیه؟

همینطوری هم هر کسی بخواد وب بسازه کلی تاپیک هست که کمکش می کنه فقط باید زحمت بکشه سرچ کنه که در این حین از گوشه و کنار هم چیزهای زیادی یاد می گیره

به هر حال اگه رای اکثریت همین بود من هم هستم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## milade

سلام



> 1. دیگه خیلی لقمه آماده می شه و همه میان کپی می زنن


همه که نمیخوان یه سایت بزنن !
2 نفر کپی کنه دیگه ... !
( حدف اموزشه )



> 2. هیچ کس چیزی یاد نمی گیره


اتفاقاً !
اگه عملی بشه هر کی یه مسئولیتی بگیره چون اشتراکی هست هم سریع هم زود مشکلات بر طرف میشه !



> 3. همه عادت می کنن راحت به خواسته شون برسن و دیگه حوصله تلاش و پشتکار رو نخواهند داشت
> 
> بعدش هم باید تالار asp.net تو تخته کنیم


تا حالا 6 - 7 تا پروژه اوپن سورس اومده توی سایت !
میبینی که هر روز کلی تاپیک میاد و ...

( هر چند من فکر نمیکنم این جور پروژه ها پایان خوشی داشته باشه !!! )
در حال کمکی خواستید من هستم ;)


موفق باشید

----------


## bahar_engineer

> ( هر چند من فکر نمیکنم این جور پروژه ها پایان خوشی داشته باشه !!! )
> 
> 
> موفق باشید



خوبه که آخرش به نتیجه ای رسیدی که من گفتم :قهقهه:  منم منظورم همین بود فقط براش دلیل آوردم

----------


## milade

> خوبه که آخرش به نتیجه ای رسیدی که من گفتم منم منظورم همین بود فقط براش دلیل آوردم


نه نه !
اشتباه نکن !
من میگم یعنی کار سختیه
اپدیت شدن با رفقا دیگه و ... 
اما شدنش که میشه !
پ.ن:حسود هرگز نیاسود  :لبخند گشاده!:  ( شوخی )

موفق باشید

----------


## hobab-theme

دوستان اصلاً نگران نباشید
نه این پروژه میتونه اینقدر کامل و بی نقص باشه که دیگه هیچ کس هیچ مشکلی براش پیش نیاد و نه سایت برنامه نویس اینقدر ضعیفه که با یه همچین پروژه ای بخواد یکی از تالارهاش رو ( مثلاً asp.net ) رو تخته کنه
در ضمن به قول میلاد عزیز تا حالا چند تا پروژه خوب عرضع شده ( از جمه پروژه فروشگاه موبایل و پروژه واقعاً فوق العاده آقا صابر )
از اینا که بگذریم دوستان این تاپیک داره تبدیل میشه به یه تاپیک بیهوده 
لطفاً یکی یه پیشنهاد بده تا از همونجا شروع کنیم و پیش بریم
منم با دوست خوبم intruder موافقم . از طراحی جداول بانک شروع کنیم
یه پیشنهاد دارم
بیایم این پروژه رو هم به صورت سایت شخصی و هم فروشگاه ، تالار گفتمان و همچنین تالار مزائده عرضه کنیم . در ضمن اول شروع میکنیم به ساخت سایت شخصی بعد بقیه سیستمها رو اضاف میکنیم
موافقید

----------


## Coward

قدم اول را من مي گم كه از متدولوژي شروع كنيم

----------


## liliyan87

خوب پس کی میخواین قدم ها ی بعدی را بردارین؟  منتظریم

----------


## Hossis

> کار خیلی خوبیه
> منم هستم
> البته #C کار نکردم ولی به موازات شما VB.Netش رو با کمک دوستان میایم جلو
> انشاالله بحث زودتر شروع بشه
> یا علی


منم با سي شارپ کار نکردم و ترجيح مي دم با وي بي کار کنم اگه موافقيد يا علي!!

----------


## hobab-theme

دوستان گفتم تا هنوز کد نویسی رو شروع نکردیم یه سری قوانین اینجا بذارم
همون طور که حتماً همه میدونن هر تیم توسعه ای که بخواد یه نرم افزار یا چیز دیگه ای رو توسعه بده ( به خصوص Open Sourceها ) چون تعداد افرادی که میحوان کار کنن یکی دو تا نیست و معمولاً از اینطرف و اون طرف کار میکنن بین خودشون یه سری قوانین میذارن تا مثلاً متغیرها رو همشون یه جور نام گزاری کنن و یکی از یه روش استفاده نکنه یکی از یه روش دیگه
امیدوارم به عنوان اولین قدم مفید باشه
به زودی هم جدول بانک اطلاعاتی رو ( برا قسمت وب سایت شخصی ) قرار میدم و بعد از اینکه رفع اشکال شد میریم تا یه ظاهر اولیه رو واسه پروژه طراحی کنیم و بعد از اون هم که به امید خدا میریم واسه منطق برنامه
دوستانی که میخوان تو این پروژه شرکت کنن اینو دانلود کنند و اگر فکر میکنن هر کدوم از پیشوندها *واقعاً* نیاز به تغییر داره بگن تا من اونو تغییر بدم و فایل رو بروز کنم
یا حق

----------


## Coward

خوب با عرض پوزش بابات حرفهاي كه مي زنم اميدوارم كه دوستان حرف هاي من را بد برداشت نكنن
همانطور كه گفتم قدم اول متدولوژيه مگه اينكه نخواهيم حرفه اي كار كنيم راستيتش بارها ديدم كه دوستانم چه در اين فروم چه در جاهاي ديگه علاقه اي به اين موضوع ندارن و همچنان به روش ساخت كار خودشون استفاده مي كنند و فكر هم مي كنند حالا كه دارن از طراحي ديتا بيس استفاده مي كنند خيلي ديگه داردن درست پيش مي رن متاسفانه به خاطر اينكه ما آموزش هاي درستي نداريم و شركتهاي برنامه نويسي ما هم همش شده رانتخواري و اين حرف ها هنوز روش درست برنامه  نويسي جا نيافتاده 
دوستان تمرين كردن خوبه به شرطي كه در كنارش مطالعه هم باشه نه اينكه ما يك Beginning #C بخوانيم بعد حالا pro ديگه تمام شد و قضيه ميشه همين آش و همين كاسه و از متدهاي روز برنامه نويسي عقب بيافتيم يك نگاه به دنيا بندازين كلا از زمين تا آسمون روش هاي توليد نرم افزاراشون با ما فرق مي كنه


دوستان براي توليد نرم افزار ابتدا بايد متدولوژي را انتخاب كنيد 
الان من 3 تا متدولوژي مي شناسم و مطالعه كردم 
1-RUP
2-XP
3-متدولوژي مايكروسافت كه به نسبت ضيعفتر از 2 تاي اوليه است

شركت هاي ايران الان بيشتر از RUP استفاده مي كنند 
و دنيا از بيشتر از xp كمي تفاوت دارن كه اينجا جاش نيست كه توضيح بدم 
ولي بنده به شخصه xp را ترجيح مي دم يك روند كلي داره كه كمي توضيح توضيح مي دم (چون مورد علاقه ي منه توضيح مي دم پارتي بازيه :لبخند گشاده!: )
در اين متدولوژي شما بايد ابتدا برنامه را چند بخش مجزا تبديل كنيد و براي هر يك از آنها يك داستان بنويسيم داستان واقعي كه قرار تو نرم افزار يا سايت ما اتفاق بيافته مثلا در مورد پروژه فروشگاه موبايل ما مي توانيم داستان فروش داشته باشيم يا داستان عضو گيري يا داستان ثبت كالا و غيره
حالا كه داستان ها را داريم بر اساس آنها كلاس ها و موجوديت ها  را تجزيه تحليل مي كنيم يعني رفتار ها و خصوصيات و ظيفه هر كلاس را در مي آوريم در مورد رفتار هم اين را مثال بزنم كه ما ممكن 2 تا موجوديت از يك جنس داشته باشيم ولي رفتاري متفاوت داشته باشند كه ديگه نمي توان آنها را از يك كلاس پدر ارث برد مثلا ما يك فروشگاه فيلم داريم و موجوديت هاي مثل DIRECTOR ,actor,admin,user اينها همه انسانن و از يك جنس ولي رفتار actor,DIRECTOR با رفتار admin و user متفاوت است 
خوب حالا قضيه pattern ها وسط مي آيد كه اينجا هم بگم ما دو نوع pattern داريم كه يكي كلي اند مثل pattern سه لايه كه يادم نمي ياد بهشون چي مي گفتند و بقيه pattern هاي هستند كه شما بر اثر نياز استفاده مي كنيد مثلا شما در نرم افزارتون به يك مشكل بر مي خوريد كه راحلي براش پيدا نمي كنيد مثلا يك نوع گردش اطلاعات در اينجا بايد بريد ببينيد كه آيا pattern ي هست كه مشكل شما را بر طرف كنه كه اين هم زماني اتفاق مي افته كه شما قبلا pattern ها را هم خوانده باشيد

فكر كنم تا اينجاشم زيادي جسارت كردم من خيلي كوچيكتر از اين حرفام اميدوارم كه حرفهاي من را فقط يك درد دل ساده ببينيد

----------


## HDDSoft2001

با سلام


  آقا چرا یکی قشنگ شروع نمی کنه که بقیه هم بیان و ادامش بدن و فقط شعار هی میدید. به نظر من یکی که تجزیه و تحلیل بلده برنامه رو تجزیه و تحلیل کنه و در قالب یک فایل پی دی اف یا هر فرمتی بذاره و بقیه هم اگه نظری برای اصلاح داشتن بگویند. چون اگه کسی این کارو بکنه به نظر من رهبری گروه رو می تونه تو دست بگیره و بقیه رو مجبور کنه که یه کاری بکنن.

من هم سی شارپ بلدم و هم دلفی و البته با ای اس پی هم آشنا هستم ولی بلد نیستم شروع کنم (البته فقط در ای اس پی دات نت)  رو همین حساب اگه شما شروع کنی ما هم بی کار نمی نشینیم. 

فقط یه چیزی بذار (هر جوری که فکر می کنی درسته طراحی کن) تا چهار چوب مشخص بشه بقیش (بقیه عملیات - طراحی بانک - کد نویسی) خودش راه میافته. فقط سریع. (نمی خواد هی نظر بخوای. جسارتا!  ) هر کس نظری داشت همون فایل شما تغییر بده و رو سایت بذاره وگرنه خواهشا زیاد گیر ندید. (آب نمی اری کوزه رو نشکن)

در ضمن اگه برای حرف ها - طراحی ها منبع (کتاب ...) دارید معرفی کنید تا ما هم استفاده کنیم.

با تشکر  :لبخند:

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

بحث خیلی داغ و توپیه من کمی سرم شلوغه اگه بتونم حتما کمک می کنم تازگیا یه سایت سه لایه خیلی توپ طراحی کردم تو این زمینه تجربه کافی دارم
پس یا علی

----------


## Coward

عجيبه
فكر كنم عيب از من است كه مفهوم حرفم را دوستان متوجه نشدن لپ كلام من اين بود كه ابتدا بيايم نيازهاي سيستم را با روشي كه گفتم بسنجيم در اين حالت نياز به اين پيدا مي شه كه دوستان هم فكري كنند و شروع به نيازها و نظراتشون را بدن اين مطلب دوستان من را ياد يك داستان انداخت 
يك روز استاد به شاگردانش مي گه  " به نظر شما یک جاده به طول و شرایط اقلیمی مساوی در ایران و آمریکا به ترتیب چند سال طول میکشد تا مورد بهره برداری قرار گیرد؟"
هر كسي يك نظر مي دهد ولي استاد گفت :  اگر ساخت جاده ای در ایران 10 سال طول بکشد ، همان جاده در آمریکا هم 10 سال طول میکشد و هیچ تفاوتی از این نظر با هم نداریم! فقط در ایران 1 ساله محاسبه و طراحی انجام میشود و 9 سال باقی مانده صرف ساخت میشود در حالی که در آمریکا 9 سال وقت صرف طراحی شده ولی در انتها 1 ساله ساخته میشود!"
بيايد اين فرهنگ را اصلاحش كنيم در ساخت يك نرم افزار هم ابتدا بايد همه چيز را از همه زوايا سنجيد بعد شروع به كد نويسي كرد پس عجله نكنيد
بعد يك مسائله مهم كه قضيه يك سايت كامل يكم زيادي مبهم است اگر منظورتون يك چيزي مثل sharepoint ماكروسافت كه به نظر من از سطح كار در يك فروم خيلي بالاتر است بهتر يك موضوع خاص را براي سايت  در نظر بگيريم بعد شروع بررسي آن بكنيم

----------


## hobab-theme

دوستان حق کاملاً با دوست خوبم coward هست
بیاید از این به بعد این تاپیک رو بیخودی با حرفای الکی شلوغ نکنیم
-----------------------------------------
همه از این به بعد لطف کنن وقتی میخوان تو این تاپیک پست بزنن به جای درد دل و آه و ناله یه نظر بدن بگن دوست دارن این پروژه شامل چه بخشهایی باشه
البته ببخشید من اینو گفتم . ولی منم مثل همه ی شما دوست دارم این پروژه راه بیفته
خوب بگذریم
--------------------------------------------
این نظر شخصی منه . من دوست دارم این پروژه این چندتا بخش رو حتماً داشته باشه
1 ) اخبار
2 ) تبلیغات
3 ) خبرنامه
4 ) نظرسنجی
و ...
----------------------------------------------
دوستان هم لطف کنن یکی یکی یا چندتا چندتا پیشنهاد بدن . بعد یکیمون اون رو مستند سازی کنه
یا علی
لطفاً دیگه پست الکی نزنید

----------


## raziee

اگه قرار بر این شد که یه وبسایت شخصی باشه من پیشنهاد میدم که یک قسمت هم به عنوان وبلاگ باشه.
که خوب خودش دارای نظر سنجی ، نظرات خوانندگان و ... هست.

----------


## iman_22a

اگر مثل Facebook قابلیت اضافه کردن Application های مختلف رو داشته باشه خیلی خوب میشه . هر کاربر بتونه هرطور که میخواد صفحه شو بچینه (با استفاده از WebPart ها)

----------


## hobab-theme

آقا ایمان لطفاً یکم بیشتر توضیح بده
ممنون

----------


## ali_kashani

> آقا ایمان لطفاً یکم بیشتر توضیح بده
> ممنون


سلام

پيرو مورد مطرح شده از طرف iman_22a عزيز مي تونم سايت yahoo را مثال بزم كه شما مي تونيد در قسمت my yahoo پنجره هايي كه سايت به شما ارائه مي دهد مانند پنجره Weather , Personal Assistant , Hotjobs و ... را در جاهاي دلخواه خود قرار بدي توسط Drag  كردن و پنجرهايي كه احتياج نداري را حذف كني كه اين قابليت توسط كنترل وب پارت قابل انجام مي باشد.

----------


## golihaghighi

حالا که همه چی داره بهتره فروم هم داشته باشه

----------


## farsoft

سلام به همه دوستان
ببخشید پا برهنه میزنم توی بحثتون 
راستش من می خواهم تا شروع نوشتن برنامه هر ۲۵ پست یک پست بدم پستام زیاد بشه 
جان من بی خیال بشین
اگه قراره چیزی بنویسید لطفا شروع کنید
اگه قراره به قول دوستمون فرهنگ سازی کنید پس لطفا بگید این تاپیک را در قسمت نوشته های جدید نیاورند تا بعد از ۹ سال مطالعه بتوانیم اولین کد شما را ببینیم
شما صفحه اول را شروع کنید بنویسید بعدش همه چیز اضافه می کنیم
از شروع به کار برنامه نویس یعنی زمانی که دات کام بود هر از چند گاهی یک نفر میاد میگه یک برنامه بنویسیم شروع می کنند به پست زدند بعد از ۱۰۰۰ پست داستان جنجالی میشه بحث عوض میشه
دوستان اگه قراره کاری کنید لازم نیست بعد از ۲۰۰ پست شروع کنید که تاپیکتون کلاس داشته باشه
از پست ۱۰ یا ۲۰ شروع کنید
ما بیکار نیتسم هر روز ۲ صفحه تاپیک را ببینیم که آیا چیز جدیدی اضافه شده یا نه؟؟؟؟
باز هم از همه تشکر می کنم که صادقانه اطلاعاتشون را در این سایت قرار می دهند

----------


## L_eskandary

و کماکان تنها کاری که انجام دادین حرف زدنه ............ !

----------


## bahar_engineer

لطفاً روی یه فروشگاه آنلاین و حسابی که خرید اینترنتی از طریق شبکه شتاب و پست داشته باشه هم برنامه ریزی کنین...

----------


## iman_22a

> و کماکان تنها کاری که انجام دادین حرف زدنه ............ !


خب . وقتی معلوم نباشه که چه کاری باید انجام بشه که نمیشه همینطوری شروع کرد . میشه ؟!
البته خیلیها هستند که همینطوری شروع می کنن ولی وسط کار دائم به عقب برمیگردند تا ببینند که قصد چه کاری رو داشته اند (عجله کار شیطونه ، یادتون که نرفته  :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## Coward

مثل هميشه قضيه يك مثال بايد جنجالي بشه و اصل ماجرا فراموش بشه 
iman_22a حرف درستي را زدن همانطوري شروع كردن نتيجه اش كاملا معلومه كه آخرش يك پروژه ناقص و پر دردسره 
دوستان بنا به نياز خودشون هركه يك option پيشنهاد دادن كه سايت داشته باشه كه هر كدام به نوبه ي خود يك پروژه كامل است 
من يك پيشنهاد دارم بين پروژه هاي مطرح شده يكي را انتخاب كنيم و يا اوليت بندي كنيم بعد كه مشخص شد شروع به نوشتن داستان و كلاس و تجزيه تحليل كنيم 
حالا اگر يك راي گيري هم باشه كه چه بهتر

----------


## milade

سلام خدمت پروژه نوس های حرفه ای !
هه هه هه !
میبینم که اخراشین ! فردا بیایم واسه دانلود پروژه ؟ :))

ما هم راه میدین ؟  :شیطان: 
همون طور که گفتم نمیتونید کاری بکنید !

یه توضیح مختصر میدم ...
هر کس تا حالا یه ساز میزنه !
یکی میگه فروم یکی میگه فروشگاه ، بلاگ  و ... !
اولاً شما هنوز نمیدونید چی میخواید بسازید .
بحث شروع !
میگید چرا شروع نمیشه !
خوب بابا باید ملت چی بسازن اول !


خوب حالا یه نظر :
بیاید ببینید کدوم یک از این سایتها میتونه دانش شما رو بالا ببره ، به نظر من یه فروم با امکانات ( نه یه چیز برا پست زدن و یکی هم ایجاد تاپیک ) یه چیزی که همه چی داشته باشه !
مثلاً یه چیز مثل همین  VBulletin ! یعنی همه چیز داشته باشه تا یه چیزی یاد بگیرید وگرنه همه میتونن 4 تا اینزرت و Select انجام بدن ...

وقتی تصمیم گرفتین چی بسازین نوبت تقسیم مسولیت و مشخص کردن مدیر پروژه هست .
یه پروژه گروهی دیمی نمیشه !
یکی از راه برسه بگه منم بیام !
باید اول کسایی که *میتونن* ( یعنی تجربش رو دارند و میتونند از پس مسئولیت بر بیان ) رو مشخص و عضو تیم کنید .
حالا میگیم Milade شما میتونی با SQL کار کنی ؟ میگه نه !
یه کاری باید بکنیم که این اقا اخر کار بتونه و بدونه Insert چیه .
یعنی اول میگیم بیا شما یه Select بکن ، بعدش بیا پارامتر بده ، SP بنویس ، دیاگرام بندی کن و ...

خوب حالا Start پروژه !
مسئولیتها در قالبهای مشخص داده میشه ، Milade تم رو بساز ، فلانی این کار رو بکن و در طول پروژه با توجه به اینکه هدف یادگیری هست جای هر کس عوض بشه یعنی فرضاً من که تم رو ساختم کار بعدیم Select باشه تا از چیزی بی نصیب نمونم ! و کلاً بتونم آخر پروژه یه حرفی واسه زدن داشته باشم ! :کف کرده!: 

در طول پروژه مدیر با توجه به مسئولیتها حیطه کار هر کس رو مشخص میکنه و ...

البته یه چیز هم هست اینکه این که حتماً و حتماً افراد باید بدونند که میخوان چی بسازند . فکراشون رو بکنند و در یه قالب کلی شروع کنند چون مسولیت ها تفکیک میشه توی وسط پروژه نمیشه ( چون یه نفر که نیست ... ) امکانات رو همین طوری اضافه کرد ...

و در آخر خدا میدونه این چی بشه !

نتیجه اخلاقی : دو راه دارید : 1. بزنید تو سر هم و هی بگید منم میام ، اینو بساز و چی شد ! 2.یا علی رو بگید و برید تو کارش . ;)


پ.ن : فکر نکنم اگر همین طور جلو برید جز یه تاپیک 30 - 40 صفحه ای کار دیگه ای بتونید بکنید ;)


با آرزوی موفقیت برا تمام عزیزان  :شیطان:

----------


## milade

راستی !

 چون دو تا زبان داریم ( Vb و C#‎ ) پس باید مشخص بشه که کی میتونه چی بکنه ،
پروژه کلاس بندی بشه و گروهها با برنامه نویسی یکی سعی کنید که کارهای یکسانی بهشون بدین تا بدونن دارن چی کار میکنند و اگه مشکلی پیش اومد بتونند سریع تر حلش کنند .

اگه هم گروهی بندی که دیگه ...

موفق باشید

----------


## Coward

milade
نظرات خوبي بود ولي در مورد موضوع پروژ اين نظر شماست كه فروم بسازيم من خودم نظره ديگه اي دارم شايد ديگري هم نظر ديگه روش راي گيري براي انتخاب پروژه خيلي منصفانه است در مورد يادگيري اطلاعات هم بگم با تجربه اي كه من در پروژه نويسي دارم هر پروژه با هر مضموني اگر كامل باشه و روش كار بشه و option بهش اضافه بشه مي تونه كمك كنه به دوستان كه مطالب جديدي را به اطلاعاتشون اضافه كنند
و يك گله هم از شما بكنم چرا اينقدر موج منفي ميدين كه نمي شه و اگر اين كاري كه من مي گم را نكنيد موفق نمي شين اين حرفا 
خوب نظرات متفاوت مثلا اگر با من باشه در مورد DataAccessLayer چيزي به غير از Nhibernate استفاده نمي كنم ولي خوب وقتي دوستان به اين نتيجه برسنكه  مثلا بايد linq باشه يا همان select يا sp و اين قضاياي ابتداي من هم تابع جمع مي شوم من براي شما يك احترام خاص قائل هستم چون وقت مي گذاريد و به خيلي از پست ها جواب مي دين و الحق جوابهاي درستي مي دين ولي اين يك نقد را هم از من بپذيرد

----------


## milade

> نظرات خوبي بود ولي در مورد موضوع پروژ اين نظر شماست كه فروم بسازيم


خودتون که میگین نظر !
من که گفتم نظر !
ضمناً یه چیز تو مایه های راهنمایی هم بود ;)



> اگر كامل باشه و روش كار بشه و option بهش اضافه بشه مي تونه كمك كنه به دوستان كه مطالب جديدي را به اطلاعاتشون اضافه كنند


صفحه X ساخته شد ، یامون اومد که ای بابا چرا به جای TSQL از LINQ استفاده نشد !
حالا برا بالا تر بردن سطح دانش و راندمان دوباره بیا ...



> و يك گله هم از شما بكنم چرا اينقدر موج منفي ميدين كه نمي شه و اگر اين كاري كه من مي گم را نكنيد موفق نمي شين اين حرفا 
> خوب نظرات متفاوت مثلا اگر با من باشه در مورد DataAccessLayer چيزي به غير از Nhibernate استفاده نمي كنم ولي خوب وقتي دوستان به اين نتيجه برسنكه مثلا بايد linq باشه يا همان select يا sp و اين قضاياي ابتداي من هم تابع جمع مي شوم من براي شما يك احترام خاص قائل هستم چون وقت مي گذاريد و به خيلي از پست ها جواب مي دين و الحق جوابهاي درستي مي دين ولي اين يك نقد را هم از من بپذيرد


موج منفی رو که ...
نمیشه گفت موج منفی !
یه جور انتقاد ...
4 صفحه قبل رو ببینید !
هر کس یه ساز زده و ...
میگم باید بشینین همه عقلتون رو بریزید رو هم تا یه چیزی بشه !
وگرنه من دلم میخواد برج ایفل رو بسازم !
خوب همه باید ok بدن نه هر کی یه چیز ...

البته من یادم نمیاد توی پستم گفته باشم باید ! و یا اینکه جمله ایم کوبنده و یا مظمون تکروی داشته باشه ...

پ.ن:راستی اگه منظورت جمله بالایی تر پستم هست باید بگم یه جور ok کردن پست 6 ام بود . ;)

موفق باشید

----------


## Coward

تا صداي بچه ها در نيامده كه چرا بحث مي كنيد يك راي گيري يا نظر سنجي يك يا دو روزه بگذاريم كه موضوع پروژه مشخص شه

----------


## hobab-theme

دوستان حالا که این تاپیک اینقدر شلوغ شده و هنوز به جواب نرسیدیم یه پیشنهاد دارم ( البته با اجازه همه ی دوستان )
من میگم همین تاپیک رو به بحث و انتقاد و پیشنهاد و از این جور حرفا اختصاص بدیم و وقتی که پروژه *واقعاً* میخواست راه بیفته یه تاپیک جدید بزنیم و از ابتدا شروع به پیشبرد پروژه کنیم
موافقید یا چرت و پرت گفتم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## bahar123

سلام منم میخوام همکاری مو با این تاپیک اعلام میکنم.البته اگه به خواست پروردگار شروع بشه  :قهقهه: 
مسئولیت هر قسمت به جز گرافیک را هم حاضرم بر عهده بگیرم 
سر عنوان سایت بحث نکنید اینقدر، کسی که این تاپیک رو ایجاد کرده بیاد عنوان سایت رو هم بگه کسانی هم که اعلام آمادگی کردن وظایفشونو معلوم کنه

----------


## milade

نظر سنجی بهتره ...

----------


## salehbagheri

تا حس مسئولیت پذیری نیست، پروژه ای هم نیست!

خودتون رو اذیت نکنید!

(این نوع بحثها به کرات ایجاد شده و هیچ نتیجه ای به دنبال نداشته)

----------


## golihaghighi

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...t=85498&page=3
اینم یه تاپیک شبیه تاپیک فعلی که هیچ اتفاقی توش نیفتاده ولی حداقل همه رو موضوع توافق دارن.

----------


## Coward

خوب نظر سنجی را بگذارید تا الان چند مورد هست مثل فروم و فروشگاه و .... لطفا کسی که تاپیک را زده نظر سنجی هم بگذاره

----------


## golihaghighi

چون کسی که تاپیک زده پیداش نیست. با اجازه بزرگترا من نظرسنجی گذاشتم.
لطفا نظر بدید.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=168561

----------


## milade

سلام استاد


نظر سنجی رو تک انتخابه کنید چون قراره یه سایت بزنیم نه 10 تا ;)


با تشکر

----------


## Coward

چند انتخابي هم بد نيست 
اگر توانستيم و يك تيم تشكليل داديم شايد اولويت دوم را هم درست كرديم

----------


## z_bluestar

انگار این تاپیک هم مثل خیلی از تاپیک های از این قبیل قرار نیست به جایی برسه .
بهتر نیست بجای این همه بحث زودتر کار عملی شروع کنیم که ما تازه کارا هم بتونیم چیزی یاد بگیریم ؟؟؟

----------


## golihaghighi

من به نظرسنجی دسترسی ندارم. به نظر می آد پاک شده. کسی آخرین نتیجه رو میدونه که شروع کنیم.

----------


## golihaghighi

آخرین باری که دیدم نرم افزار گردش مکاتبات بیشترین رای رو داشت.

----------


## zssmoa

سلام 
من هم دارم تلاش میکنم یاد بگیرم البته VB تا حدودی بلدم 
اگر این کار رو انجام بدید کمک بزرگی به ما ها که تازه داریم یاد میگیریم میکنند
ممنون

----------


## golihaghighi

> چون کسی که تاپیک زده پیداش نیست. با اجازه بزرگترا من نظرسنجی گذاشتم.
> لطفا نظر بدید.
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=168561


لطف کنید نام نرم افزار و معماری پیشنهادی را در نظر سنجی انتخاب کنید تا زودتر کارو شروع کنیم.

----------


## golihaghighi

به نظر _service oriented_  متقاضی زیادی داره. خوبه من با این معماری تا حالا کار نکردم و باعث میشه اینجا یاد بگیریم.

----------


## farsoft

سلام به همه بچه های عزیز این تاپیک و تاپیک های دیگه
الان پست ۵۰ هست و طبق روال قبلی آمدم سلامی گرم عرض کنم
اگه براتون مشکلی نیست من انتخاب می کنم بعد شما قبول کنید و با هم شروع کنیم
نظر من روی C#‎ است آخه خودم تازه شروع کردم و برام خیلی جالبه
برای طراحی سایت هم بنظر من دبیر خانه مطلب جالبیه و میشه حسابی روش کار کرد
فقط می مونه چه کسی شروع کنه
من خواهش می کنم بچه هایی که می تونند طراحی انجام بدهند اسامیشون را اعلام کنند
ماهایی که می خواهیم ببینیم بشینیم دور گود و کامل ببینیم شما چی کار می کنید
خدا وکیلی نرسه به ۷۵ بازم همه پرسی بشه که آیا صبح برنامه بنویسیم یا شب
یکی بیاد مردونه شروع کنه
ما همه هستیم
خسته نباشید فعلا شب بخیر

----------


## golihaghighi

اوکی اینم از شروع: 

مشخصات فنی مورد نظر من برای سیستم گردش مکاتباتپیاده سازی گردش کار ساختار چند دبیرخانه ای ارتباط دبیرخانه های مختلف با پروتکل eceاجزا سیستم یا زیر سیستمها مدیریت دبیرخانه ها مدیریت کاربران بخشنامه ها نامه های صادره نامه های وارده نامه های داخلی تولید فرم مدیریت جلسات و صورتجلسات زمان بندی کارها

----------


## mehdimdp

سلام
اول كه اين عنوان رو ديدم خيلي خوشحال شدم
صفحه اول كه 10تا پست اول بود رو خوندم . گفتم خب، شايد از صفحه دوم مشغول شده باشند.
صفحه ي دوم و سوم و چهارم و پنجم را هم خوندم و تا رسيدم به اينجا.
چرا هنوز شروع به كار نميشه ؟
من پيشنهاد ميدم فعلا بيايم يه صفحه ي main رو بسازيم. 
من خودم تحت سي شارپ يه كاراي بلدم 
هاست هم با من . (يه دونه sql و چندا ساب دومين دارم )
اگه موافقيد بسم الله، منم هستم

----------


## golihaghighi

> سلام
> من پيشنهاد ميدم فعلا بيايم يه صفحه ي main رو بسازيم. 
> من خودم تحت سي شارپ يه كاراي بلدم 
> هاست هم با من . (يه دونه sql و چندا ساب دومين دارم )
> اگه موافقيد بسم الله، منم هستم


دوست عزیز صفحه main به چه درد می خوره وقتی ندونیم چه کار قراره بکنیم کد نویسی 20درصد کاره بقیه مربوط میشه به تعریف مسئله طراحی سیستم و زیر سیستمها طراحی ساختار داده ای طراحی نحوه گردش کار و ...
*کار اصلی از پست 51 شروع شده لطفا تو طراحی سیستم نظر بدید.*

----------


## golihaghighi

گردش کار را بهتره با WF پیاده سازی کنیم.

در زیر سیستم مدیریت دبیرخانه ها:
این زیر سیستم برای ایجاد ویرایش یا حذف یک دبیرخانه استفاده می شود.
قالب شماره نامه نیز در این زیر سیستم تعیین می گردد.
دبیرخانه های مختلف با یک سرویس که از قالب Ece استفاده می کند با هم ارتباط دارند.
حالا برای اونا که عجله دارند می تونیم Entity دبیرخونه رو طراحی کنیم تا بعد ازش استفاده بشه.

----------


## milade

من عذر میخوام جناب حقیقی !
شما انگار تصمیم خودتون رو گرفتید و دارید کار رو راه میندازید ها !
من الان دیدم فروشگاه با 3 رای بیشترین بود و ... !
بگزارید چند روز بگزره تا رای ها بیشتر بشه و به یک نظر جامع برسیم .

با تشکر

----------


## andrenic

> کد نویسی 20درصد کاره


 منم موافقم البته با چند درصد اختلاف

----------


## golihaghighi

> شما انگار تصمیم خودتون رو گرفتید و دارید کار رو راه میندازید ها !


 باید ببخشید من شرمندم.
آخه اگه به پستها نگاه کنید می بینید همه فکر می کنن نمی تونیم کارو شروع کنیم. خواستم ثابت کنم می تونیم طلسم جامعه برنامه نویس رو بشکنیم.
ولی طبق نظر شما چند روز صبر می کنیم.

----------


## golihaghighi

اگه یکی از مدیران زحمت بکشه پستهای اضافی رو پاک کنه بر من منت گذاشته

----------


## L_eskandary

سلام 
بازم از حرف زدن خسته نباشین ... :قهقهه: 
مشکل ما ایرانی ها اینه که اولا نمی تونیم یه کار گروهی رو جلو ببریم و ثانیا هدف های اصلی مون هیچ وقت واضح نیست ، کارایی رو انجام می دیم و آخر سر می فهمیم که اصلا هدفمون این نبود .

خوب می گین می خوایم یاد بگیریم . قبول ! 
یه کار گروهی کنیم . قبول ! 
...
ولی خوب منم با نظر milad موافقم . اول بیاین مشخص کنیم موضوع اصلی پروژه چیه ، بعدش هم کار تجزیه تحلیل و ... . 
بعدش هم من میگم کارای تکراری نکنیم ، دنبال موضوع هایی بگردیم که به درد بخوره ولی تا حالا پیاده سازی نشده . این جوری هم کار مفیدی کردیم و هم به هدفمون که یادگیری رسیدیم .

----------


## salehbagheri

ببینید دوستان!

من هم دوست دارم که بالاخره بچه ها بتونن به هم اعتماد کنن و یه چیزی بسازند! ولی نتیجه این اعتماد و هم فکری و زحمت، باید ارزشمند باشه!

فروشگاه و فروم و پورتال فراوانه و تو هر انجمنی میری، زیر امضای یکی یه دانلود فروشگاه خوابیده!

بیایید اول یه ایده بزنید که منحصر به فرد باشه بعد عرق بریزید!
نظر من اینه که یه بازی آنلاین طراحی کنید تا یه فروشگاه یا فروم!

----------


## golihaghighi

بازی خیلی خوبه ولی به نظر من اگه همون گردش مکاتبات رو بسازیم بیشتر یاد میگیریم.
تو گردش مکاتبات از workflow- form generator- report generator- user managment- Web service و ... استفاده میشه که همگی باعث افزایش مهارت دوستان خواهد شد.

----------


## HDDSoft2001

با سلام

   من هم با آقای حقیقی موافقم. آقای حقیقی اگه میشه شما کارهاتونو به  طور کلی مشخص کنید و استارت رو بزنید. تو رو خدا اینقدر دوستان وقت صرف چیزهای جانبی نکنند بابا یکی شروع کنه (آقای حقیقی) کارهاشو بذاره اگه کسی نظری داشت تغییر بده و به دیگران هم ارائه شه. مزیت این کار اینه که کار شروع میشه و بقیه دوستان رو مجبور میکنه که نظرهای همینجوری ندن و برعکس یه کارهایی صورت بگیره. آقای حقیقی من با شما موافقم تو رو خدا شروع کنید خسته شدیم از این همه حرف های تکراری. دیگران هم اگه نظری دارن عملا ارائه بدن نه فقط یک هفته در میان همینجوری نظرشونو بگن و باعث اتلاف وقت بشه.


با تشکر

----------


## Coward

خوب دوستان قرارمون نظر سنجي بود نه اينكه چيزه ديگه منم آخرين باري كه ديدم پروژه فروشگاه از همه جلوتر بود  خود فروشگاه هم گردش اطلاعات بالا داره همچينين اگر جنس ها هم مجازي باشند هم فيزيكي كه ديگه خيلي بيشتر پس بيايند به نظر سنجي احترام بگذاريم

----------


## HDDSoft2001

با سلام


   باشه من با نظر سنجی مخالف نیستم ولی اونطوری من میبینم تا 150 تا پست دیگه از عمل خبری نیست دوست عزیز شما هم نمی خواد (البته ببخشید ها) هی به من گوشزد کنین به جاش اگه میتونین یه کاری بکنین که پروژه زودتر انجام بشه.

من دوباره میگم یکی شروع کنه اگه بقیه مخالف بودن طرح خودشونو به صورت عملی مطرح کنن تا دیگه اینقدر طول نکشه. بابا جون من شما رو نمی دونم ولی من هر وقت میام تو این تاپیک وقتی می بینم کاری نکردید و بعد از 62 تا پست هنوز درگیر هستید من هم یا هیچی نمی گم یا فقط یه نظری شاید بدم مثل همین پست. پس بابا بازم میگم یکی شروع کنه!!!!!!!! 
بعد ببینین بقیه چطور همکاری می کنن.

با تشکر

----------


## DelphiXXX

> بازی خیلی خوبه ولی به نظر من اگه همون گردش مکاتبات رو بسازیم بیشتر یاد میگیریم.
> تو گردش مکاتبات از workflow- form generator- report generator- user managment- Web service و ... استفاده میشه که همگی باعث افزایش مهارت دوستان خواهد شد.



با سلام خدمت شما آقای حقیقی 
اگه امکان داره ایمیلتون رو به من بدهید تا از طریق ایمیل با شما مکاتباتی داشته باشم 
ایمیل من :
hatami4560@yahoo.com

با تشکر

----------


## Coward

همه با رای نظر سنجی که فروشگاه بود موافق اند ؟ یا دوباره باید بحث کنیم ؟

----------


## galaxy1985

پيشنهاد خوبيه!بهتر ه زودتر شروع كنيم.از تجزيه تحليلش شروع كنيم برسيم به طراحي ديتابيس و كد نويسي!

----------


## golihaghighi

> همه با رای نظر سنجی که فروشگاه بود موافق اند ؟ یا دوباره باید بحث کنیم ؟


 هر زمان شما بفرمایید شروع می کنیم. چون من فروشگاه کار نکردم یکی شروع کنه که اول بدونیم تعریف مسئله چیه

----------


## mrmohsen

> هر زمان شما بفرمایید شروع می کنیم. چون من فروشگاه کار نکردم یکی شروع کنه که اول بدونیم تعریف مسئله چیه


از دوستان با تجربه تقاضا داریم که کار اولیه رو شروع کنن

----------


## ohh_mid

سلام 
خیلی خوشحال بودم که همچین تاپیکی ایجاد شده و مشتاقانه نشستم پستها رو خوندم . متاسفانه بعد از 69 پست هنوز به هیچ نتیجه گیری نرسیدم و در آخر از این پشیمون شدم که چرا وقت گذاشتم و پستها رو خوندم . از این تعجب می کنم که چرا نمی تونیم یه کار تیمی رو به درستی شروع و به پایان برسونیم . من اصلا نمی تونم درک کنم چرا بعضی ها به به کار گروهی که قراره از طریق اینترنت انجام بشه رو به کار بی ارزش می بینن و ارزش های انجام یک کار گروهی رو با حرفهایی که معلومه از رو بی تجربگی و نداشتن دانش در مورد توانایی انجام کار گروهی هست زیر سوال می برن . یکی درد و دل می کنه یکی دیگه این درد ودل رو زیر سوال می بره یکی دیگه میگه این کار هیچ وقت انجام نمی شه یکی میگه من هر 25 پست میام 
مفهوم اینها چیه ؟؟؟
یعنی ما نمی تونیم یه کار تیمی انجام بدیم ؟ یعنی اینقد مشکلات شخصیتی داریم که نمی تونیم یه کار ساده که فقط نیاز به همفکری و همکاری جمعی ما داره رو انجام بدیم ؟ 
تا کی باید این فرهنگ بچه گانه مسخره کردن نظرات دیگران رو ادامه بدیم ؟ چرا بجای تخریب نظرات دیگران نظرات دیگران رو تصحیح و تکمیل نکنیم ؟ اگر این کار از دست ما بر نمیاد حداقل شور و احساس و تفکر دیگران رو با حرفهای صدتا سه غاز خودمون خراب نکنیم !! 
من فکر می کنم احترام چیز خوبیه که داره کم کم فراموش میشه . 


در آخر فکر می کنم اگه بخوایم یه کار درست و حسابی انجام بدیم اینه که حتما باید یه مدیر پروژه داشته باشیم . برنامه باید مشخص بشه . تو بعضی از پستها صحبت از ماژولهایی شده که می خوان تو سایت داشته باشن . فکر می کنم این که تو سایت از چه ماژولهایی استفاده بشه بحث الان نیست . و الویت اون اهمیت زیادی نداره . 

یکی از دوستان صحبت از یه سری استانداردها کرده بود به نظر من این خوبه .  من فکر می کنم چیزی که خیلی مهمه وجود یه فریم ورک برای کار هست  که هر کسی می خواد از اون در طول اجرای پروژه به تیم توسعه اضافه بشه از این فریم ورک استفاده کنه . 

برای این فریم ورک هم باید یه سری قسمتها مثل DataAccess , Configuration,Globalization ,Resource, Logger , Security  و ... مشخص شده باشه 

حالا این فریم ورک می خواد با هر ورژن از دات نت کار کنه و با هر Database کار کنه این دیگه مربوط میشه به طراحی فریم ورک 

بعد از این باید قالب پروژه هایی که می خوایم به عنوان پیاده سازی یک ماژول استفاده کنیم مشخص کنیم مثلا هر پروژه قراره از چه ساختاری برای تولید فرمهای DataEntry  استفاده کنه 
قراره تو ویور (منظورم قسمت نمایش سایت هست) از چه  روشی استفاده کنیم ؟ در قسمت پنل چه راه حلی برای مدیریت ماژولها داریم ؟ 

بعد از اینکه این قسمتها مشخص بشه اونوقت می تونیم سر اینکه از چه ماژولی برای پیاده سازی شروع کنیم نظر سنجی کنیم و دیگه به نظر من اگه به اینجا برسیم دیگه پیاده سازی یک ماژول خیلی سخت نیست و خیلی راحت می تونیم تصمیم بگیریم . 

همونطور که گفتم امیدوارم که کسی بیاد و نظر منم رو در مورد شروع پروژه تکمیل کنه نه اینکه .. 


به آرزوی ...

----------


## salehbagheri

> خیلی خوشحال بودم که همچین تاپیکی ایجاد شده و مشتاقانه نشستم پستها رو خوندم . متاسفانه بعد از 69 پست هنوز به هیچ نتیجه گیری نرسیدم و در آخر از این پشیمون شدم که چرا وقت گذاشتم و پستها رو خوندم . از این تعجب می کنم که چرا نمی تونیم یه کار تیمی رو به درستی شروع و به پایان برسونیم . من اصلا نمی تونم درک کنم چرا بعضی ها به به کار گروهی که قراره از طریق اینترنت انجام بشه رو به کار بی ارزش می بینن و ارزش های انجام یک کار گروهی رو با حرفهایی که معلومه از رو بی تجربگی و نداشتن دانش در مورد توانایی انجام کار گروهی هست زیر سوال می برن . یکی درد و دل می کنه یکی دیگه این درد ودل رو زیر سوال می بره یکی دیگه میگه این کار هیچ وقت انجام نمی شه یکی میگه من هر 25 پست میام 
> مفهوم اینها چیه ؟؟؟


همونطور که قبلاً هم گفته بودم، تا حس مسئولیت پذیری نباشه پروژه ای هم نیست!




> همونطور که گفتم امیدوارم که کسی بیاد و نظر منم رو در مورد شروع پروژه تکمیل کنه نه اینکه ..


به نظر من این روش کار تیمی کلاً غلطه! چون عقاید من با عقاید شما کاملا متفاوته! مثلا من دوست دارم بازی انلاین طراحی کنم و شما دوست داری فروشگاه طراحی کنی! یا من به برنامه نویسی 5 لایه علاقه دارم ولی شما به سه لایه!

تو این جور کار تیمی باید حداقل یه رهبر یا لیدر وجود داشته باشه که برنامه های لازم رو برای طراحی یه سایت پایه ریزی کنه سپس (به اجبار) بچه های داوطلب رو وادار به اجرای همون برنامه ها کنه!

چون بچه ها تا هنوز تصمیم نگرفتند که چی طراحی کنند چه برسه به اینکه طراحی کنند!

----------


## Coward

اگر همه موافق باشند من حاضرم شروع کنم 
ولی قبل از اینکه شروع کنیم باید مشخص که 
1 با چه زبانی یعنی C#‎ یا vb 
2 اینکه همه قبول دارند معماری 3 لایه را یا خیر
و اینکه دوستان هرچی اطلاعات دارند خالصانه در اختیار همدیگه قرار بدند که شاید این جرقه ای باشه برای بهبود فرهنگ شرینگ اطلاعات 
اینها مشخص بشه چون من قبلا فروشگاه چند بار نوشتم و هربار یک مطلب جدید یاد گرفتم می توان استارت اولیه اش را بزنم باز به نظر دوستان بر می گرده

----------


## golihaghighi

> اینکه همه قبول دارند معماری 3 لایه را یا خیر


بنظر من معماری بعد از تحلیل کامل و بسته به نوع نرم افزار و خدماتی که قراره ارائه بده و شرایط محیطی نرم افزار مشخص میشه

----------


## farsoft

سلام به همه دوستان برنامه نویس که از اولین پست این تاپیک در حال کد نویسی هستند
شرمنده من امشب خوابم بود نتونستم صبر کنم تا پست 75 شرمنده دیگه
من یک پیشنهاد دارم مثل پیشنهاد قبلی که هیچکی بهش اهمیت نداد 
اول بگم من چند سال است برنامه نویسی می کنم ولی تحت وب کار نکردم 
خیلی دوست داشتم این تاپیک به جایی می رسید ولی ..............
خوب پیشنهاد من !!!!!!!!!
دوستان آنهایی که می توانند پروژه انجام بدهند لطفا یک تجزیه تحلیل یا یک پروژه مندسی یا یک صفحه وب یا یک سایت کامل بسته به مهارتشون طراحی کنند و در حداقل پست قرار بدهند 
بعد بچه های دیگه یک نظر سنجی انجام می دهند در حداقل پست ( خواهشن سریع )
در ادامه راه ما هم همکاری می کنیم و پروژه را جلو می بریم
اگه نظرم بد بود فحش ندید اگر خوب بود خدا وکیلی شروع کنید برای حرف های من نظرسنجی نگزارید
ممنون شب بخیر

----------


## mehdimdp

آقا همونطوري كه فبلا من گفنم من آمادگي همكاري در زمينه سي شارپ رو دارم. 
اگه پروژخ راه افتاد(حالا هرچي بود) منم حاظرم در بخش كد نويسي كمك كنم .

----------


## Coward

اگر همه موافق باشند من در حال تجزيه تحليل پروژه هستم و انشالا پايان وقت امروز يا فردا اول وقت يك تحليل كلي نه كامل را براي دوستان قرار مي دهم كامل نمي گذارم چون علاقه دارم دوستان هم نظر بدن راجبش 
پس قدم اول را همانطوري كه قبلا گفتم داستانهاي مربوط به اتفاقاتي كه قراره در سايت بيافته را مي نويسم
يا علي

----------


## milade

سلام
ببخشید شما میخواید روی یه سایتی تجزیه راه بندازید ؟
موضوعتون مشخصه ؟
البته نمیخوام اذیت کنم ها ... اما خوب چه موضوعی ؟! 
نظر سنجی به کجا رسید ؟

پ.ن:پست 6 .. :دی

موفق باشید

----------


## bahar_engineer

سلام

من فکر می کنم زیادی دارین کشش می دین ... اگه قراره یه سایت بسازیم خوب 

می خواین من تعیین کنم چی باشه ؟ با چه زبونی ؟

یه سایت کامل مثل سایت آفتاب ... همه چیز داشته باشه ... منحصر به موضوع خاصی نباشه 

این سایت شامل :

اخبار ، مقالات (دیگه هر کسی تعمیم می ده به رشته های مختلف) ، گالری عکس ، ثبت نام کاربر ، پروفایل کاربر ، فروشگاه آنلاین (خرید اینترنتی و پستی) ، بازی آنلاین ، مرکز دانلود  ، تالار گفتمان ، تبلیغات اینترنتی ، ارتباط با ما و درباره ما ، صفحات مدیریتی (درج، حذف و ویرایش اخبار و مقالات ، مدیریت کاربران ، مدیریت تالار و ...) حالا استارت رو بزنین بعدا بخش های جدید و لازم رو اضافه می کنیم در طول پروژه ، بعد از ساخت باید در مورد نحوه آپلود و مدیریت سایت هم صحبت کنیم

و حالا قبل از شروع مقدماتی نیاز داریم تا از صفر یک سایت بسازیم 

*گام اول .* در آغاز طراحی هر سایت (سایت سفارشی) ابتدا نام آن را ثبت می کنیم:
domain : ابتدا بررسی می کنیم که نام مورد نظر قبلاً ثبت نشده باشد register.com
و بعد توسط یکی از مراکز خدمات اینترنت (ISP) این نام ثبت می شود. هزینه بین 5-10000 تومان(بطور متوسط)

*گام دوم .* خرید هاست (از یکی از شرکت های مورد اطمینان به میزان فضایی که برای محتوای سایت و تالار و ...کافی باشد)
من چند تا لینک دارم که مفید هستند

*گام سوم .* طراحی ظاهر سایت که بهتر است از سایت های راهنما کمک گرفته شود و مواردی مثل جدول بندی صفحات، استفاده از مسترپیج ، بکاربردن رنگ های مناسب (فنگ شویی) و ... مورد بررسی قرار گیرد.

*گام چهارم .*کد نویسی و پایگاه داده (معماری و لایه بندی)

*گام پنجم .* تست وب سایت ، Publish و نهایتاً Upload روی هاست

گام سوم و چهارم در این تاپیک هدف ماست که به تدریج و با همراهی دوستان ان شاءا... پیش می رود(گوش شیطون کر :چشمک: )

برای شروع پیشنهاد می کنم از visual studio 2008 و زبان C#‎ استفاده کنیم و عزیزانی که vb.net کار کردند پست ها رو برای vb تبدیل کنند ... به هر حال convertor هم وجود داره برای این کار. در ضمن از تکنولوژی آجاکس هم استفاده کنیم...

مقدمات طراحی وب سایت : لینکی دارم که امیدوارم بتونین ازش استفاده کنین .

(به نظر من بهتره برنامه نویسان عزیز همیشه Up To Date باشند و هر ورژن جدید که اومد به اون ارتقا پیدا کنن )

*لینک اول :* 
*Build Your Own ASP.NET Website Using C#‎ And VB.NET, Chapter 3 - VB.NET and C#‎ Programming Basics*

----------


## farsoft

سلام دوست عزیز 
چرا برای قبری که بچه توش نیست نشستی گریه می کنی
حالا شما یک خط شروع کن بنوشتن بعد میریم همین قصابی سر کوچه دامین و هاستشا با 2 کیلو راسته میخریم میریم به افتخار سایتمون سیخ می کنیم می زینیم تو رگ
آخه دوست من این دوستان تلاشگر همه برنامه نویس هستند ولی احتیاج دارند یکی شروع کنه آخه همه همدیگر را بزرگتر می دونند و می خواهند اون یکی شروع کنه
خوب حالا که کسی این کارا نمی کنه می به نام خدا پروژه را شروع می کنم
مردای عمل ( اگه ترک کردی نیا جلو ) بیاند جلو ادامه بدهند
اینم شروع برنامه 
Import System
حالا شما ادامه بدید

----------


## golihaghighi

اگه اجازه بدید من همون دبیرخانه و گردش مکاتبات رو ادامه بدم

----------


## golihaghighi



----------


## Coward

چي شد يك دفعه آقاي golihaghighi 
حرف خودتون را به كرسي نشوندين حرف بقيه بچه ها هم انگار كشكه من شخصا با موضوع پروژه مشكل ندارم پروژه دبير خانه هم كار كردم و كمك خواهم كرد ولي تا چند پست پيش تنها چيزي كه مطرح نبود دبيرخانه بود 
مشكلي نداره اگر دوستان همه قبول دارن همين را ادامه بديم البته من تجزيه تحليل فروشگاه را آماده كرده بودم كه ديگه هيچ

----------


## milade

درسته !
من الان نظر سنجی رو دیدم فروشگاه و multi tier و service oriented اولویت رو دارند .
اگه میخواید کاری کنید به نظرات احترام بگزارید و همین کار رو پیش ببرید .
ضمناً روستان که یه پروژه رو استپ بندی میکنند و بنا به علایق ساخت یه سایت رو درخواست میدن بدونند که قبلاً یه سری کارا انجام شده و هم اکنون این نظرسنجی در اولویت هستش .

عجله هم نکنید .

موفق باشید

----------


## hamid1988

من هم با فروشگاه موافقم...
اگه فروشگاه باشه حاضرم بخشی از هاستم رو به پروژه اختصاص بدم!

----------


## golihaghighi

> عجله هم نکنید .


اوکی من صبرم زیاده حداقلش اینه که تعداد پستام داره با این چونه زدنها بالا میره.

----------


## تکنولوژی روز

سلام دوستان...

بنظر من هم زیاد موضوع رو کش ندید. :متفکر: .. *مهم* *کار گروهیه که از این کار گروهی کلی تجربه کسب می کنیم.* :تشویق: 

فعلا هم که *فروشگاه اولویت داره* ... پس شروع کنیم دیگه: :لبخند گشاده!: 

معمولادر تنظیم اینجور برنامه نویسی های گروهی یکی میشه مسئول اصلی که روی روند کار نظارت داره و کار رو جمع بندی میکنه...

بنظر من هم بیایید یکی رو انتخاب کنیم که قبلا تجربه نوشتن اینجور برنامه ها رو داشته باشه..

اگه تجزیه و تحلیل هم آماده باشه کار سریع تر پیش میره.. :تشویق: 

*در پایان هم کل کل ممنوع


*

----------


## golihaghighi

> البته من تجزيه تحليل فروشگاه را آماده كرده بودم


 لطفا تحلیلتونو بزارید تا کارو شروع کنیم فروشگاه هم خیلی خوبه و خیلی جا داره روش کار بشه

----------


## mmnoody2006

مشکل ما ایرانیها همینه 
                                    >>>> نمی تونیم کار گروهی کنیم<<<<<<
                                                                                                    دروغ می گم؟ :تشویق:

----------


## hamid1988

ای بابا...
خوب استارتش رو بزنید دیگه!....آقا آتیش زدم به مالم، هاستش با من!

----------


## hamid1988

ای بابا...
خوب استارتش رو بزنید دیگه!....آقا آتیش زدم به مالم، هاستش با من!

----------


## milade

> خوب استارتش رو بزنید دیگه!....آقا آتیش زدم به مالم، هاستش با من!


سلام
تا الان حدوداً میشه گفت 7 - 8 نفر نظر سنجی شرکت کردند .
حالا اگه خیلی عجله دارید باشه ! برید ببینم چی کار میکنید .
اگه هم به هاسته من سرورم رو میدم ;)

عجله کار شیطونه :D

پ.ن:پست 6 من . :))

موفق باشید

----------


## hamid1988

> عجله کار شیطونه


مثل اینکه شما به شیطون خان علاقه ی وافری داری!
آقا میلاد "در کار خیر حاجت هیچ استخاره ای نیست!"

----------


## Coward

قضيه به ضرب المثل و اين چيزها كشيده شد  :قهقهه: 

تحليلم مي گذارم دوستان نظر بدن البته اين همانطور كه گفتم كمي ناقص است تا دوستان تحريك بشن و همكاري را شروع كنند و چند بخش هم آنها اضافه كنند اگر نكردن هم كه خودم كاملش مي كنم

----------


## AhoO-sh

اولش که این تاپیک رو دیدم بال در آوردم 
آخه نمی دونین چه حالی دارم پروژه ام یه سایت بیمارستانه تقریبا تحلیل هاش و کردم و توی پیاده سازیش قضیه خر و گل و اینام  :افسرده: 
چون ASp.net خیلی کم بلدم و اصلا نمی دونم باید از کجا شروع کنم 
تحویل م هم یک ماهه دیگست 
تو رو خدا زود شروع کنید  :گریه: 
کلی دعاتون میکنم اگه کاری کنید که از مطالبتون کمک بگیرم

----------


## hamid1988

> دوستان اگه به جدول های دیگه نیاز هست بگن!


جدول نظرات کاربران در مورد محصولات فروشگاه

----------


## تکنولوژی روز

> من میزنم وسط کار!


یکدفعه خیلی سریع نرفتین وسط کار؟؟!! :لبخند گشاده!:  دستتون درد نکنه :تشویق:  ولی اینجوری کار به نتیجه نمی رسه :متفکر: 

اینجوری هرکی از هرچی میخواد میزاره ... تو برنامه نویسی میخواییم چی کار کنیم :متفکر: ..یکی بشه سر گروه ...

کار هم قراره با نظم و ترتیب بره جلو که جنبه آموزشیش حفظ شه.. هنوز سر تجزیه و تحلیل به نتیجه نرسیدیم که نمی ریم دیتابیس بسازیم :متفکر: 

امیدوارم دوستان کمی اصولی تر کار کنند :تشویق: تا کار یک نتیجه خوب بده.. :چشمک:

----------


## تکنولوژی روز

این تاپیک رو در مجید آنلاین نگاه کنید...* اصولی کار شده...تقسیم کار شده..یکی هم چند وقت یکبار کار رو جمع آوری کرده...*

*تقریبا کار گروهی تو این تاپیک خوب بود*:
http://forum.majidonline.com/showthread.php?t=102123

بیاید *تیم کاری هم بعد تجزیه تحلیل مشخص کنیم.*

----------


## hamid1988

تکنولوژی روز جان...
من هم دنبال چیزی مثل لینکی که معرفی کردی می گردم، یعنی News Cms، اگه برای Asp.Net سراغ داری بگو تا استفاده کنیم!

----------


## farsoft

سلام به همه دوستان عزیز
من از همه دوستان تشکر می کنم که اجازه میدهند تعداد پست های من زیاد بشه 
من یک پیشنهاد دیگه دارم ( به قبلی ها که کسی محل نداد ولی من از رو نمی روم )
آدم های ترسویی که نمی خواهند خودشون را معرفی کنند لطف کنند دیگه پست ندهند
من هزار بار گفتم حرفه ای ها بیایند جلو خودشونا معرفی کنند و کارا شروع کنند
ولی هر چند وقتی یکی میاد یک حرفی میزنه بعد میره دیگه نمی آد
یکی از دوستان آمده میگه پروژه احتیاج به این جدول ها دارد
دوست عزیز ما هنوز نمی دونیم می خواهید چی کار کنید
اگر واقعا تجزیه تحلیل انجام شده و پروژه شما مستند شده خوب لطف کنید یه تاپیک جدید بزنید و از اول پروژه شروع کنید به نوشتن
ولی اینکه شما وسط این بحث مهم !! می آیید و تعداد فیلد های بانک اطلاعاتی برنامه ای را معرفی می کنید که هیچ کسی ازش خبر نداره جالب نیست
یکی از دوستان هم داره برای هاستش کلاس میزاره میگه هاست را من میدم هاست با من
دوست عزیز ما هنوز هاست نمی خواهیم
من از مدیر محترم بخش می خواهم اگر این تاپیک به جایی نرسید لطفا پاکش کنید
هر کاربری که به این بخش می آید با دیدن عنوان تاپیک مجبور است ۱۰ صفحه را بخواند و آخرش ببینه ما فقط حرف می زنیم
دوستان اگر می خواهید شروع کنید فقط ۱۰ پست دیگر وقت دارید اگر هم که قرار فقط حرف بزنیم یکی ایمیل یاهو بده همه بریم تو کنفرانس بشینیم بزنیم تو سر همدیگه
خدا وکیلی داره مسخره میشه

----------


## hamid1988

آقا FarSoft خودت رو ناراحت نکن، اینکه هر کسی یه نظری بده حق طبیعیشه!
و این نظر دادن هاست که باعث پیشرفت میشه، اساس کار گروهی هم همینه!
یکمی هم مردم دار باشی بد نیست!

----------


## milade

سلام
یه خورده جوش اوردی مجبور شدم پست بدم .



> آدم های ترسویی که نمی خواهند خودشون را معرفی کنند لطف کنند دیگه پست ندهند


نام کاربری اینا رو برام پ.خ کم اگه خودم هستم هم اینجا بگو !
من تا الان که این جور ادمی ندیدم !



> من هزار بار گفتم حرفه ای ها بیایند جلو خودشونا معرفی کنند و کارا شروع کنند


جداً حرفتون مسخره هست !
اگه ما ادم حرفه ای بخوایم که ...
اینجا میخوایم 2 نفر دو تا خط کد یاد بگیرن نه اینکه حرفه ای ها بسازن و کلاس بزارن !



> من هزار بار گفتم حرفه ای ها بیایند جلو خودشونا معرفی کنند و کارا شروع کنند


تا الان مگه این طور نبوده ؟!
هر کس میاد میگه من هستم... ( تا استارت بخوره ! )



> دوست عزیز ما هنوز نمی دونیم می خواهید چی کار کنید


شما پستها رو 2 تا یکی میکنید !
فروشگاه امتیاز اورد ، حالا میخوایم فروشگاه بسازیم ;)



> اگر واقعا تجزیه تحلیل انجام شده و پروژه شما مستند شده خوب لطف کنید یه تاپیک جدید بزنید و از اول پروژه شروع کنید به نوشتن
> ولی اینکه شما وسط این بحث مهم !! می آیید و تعداد فیلد های بانک اطلاعاتی برنامه ای را معرفی می کنید که هیچ کسی ازش خبر نداره جالب نیست


میخوای یه کاری کنیم ؟!
هر صفحه که بخوایم بسازیم یه تاپیک ؟! نظر خوبیه ها !!!



> یکی از دوستان هم داره برای هاستش کلاس میزاره میگه هاست را من میدم هاست با من


کلاس نیست ! امادگی همکاریه !
میتونم بپرسیم شما تا به حال به غیر از اینکه به قولی هر 25 پست یکی میاید چه کار مفید دیگه ای انجام دادید ؟



> من از مدیر محترم بخش می خواهم اگر این تاپیک به جایی نرسید لطفا پاکش کنید


من تا جایی که اطلاع دام مدیریت نمیتونه یه تاپیک رو به دلیل به نتیجه نرسیدن پاک کنه !



> هر کاربری که به این بخش می آید با دیدن عنوان تاپیک مجبور است ۱۰ صفحه را بخواند و آخرش ببینه ما فقط حرف می زنیم
> دوستان اگر می خواهید شروع کنید فقط ۱۰ پست دیگر وقت دارید اگر هم که قرار فقط حرف بزنیم یکی ایمیل یاهو بده همه بریم تو کنفرانس بشینیم بزنیم تو سر همدیگه


یکی به یکی میگه تیمی !

در پایان امیدوارم از طرز برخوردم ناراحت نشده باشی .
خوب بابا جون پروژه به قول خودت با معرفی فیلدها اغاز شده !
حالا شما میخوای بگی که اصولی نیست ؟!

موفق باشید

----------


## mehdimdp

آقا من براي كد نويسي آماده ام .
هروقت هرموضوعي انتخاب شد منم در جريان بذارين تا بيام (تا يه چيزي ياد بيگيرم).
براي من فرقي نميكنه كه موضوع سايت چي باشه
هدف كار گروهيه 
به نظر من ، يكي بايد سرپرستي گروه رو دست بگيره و كار رو شروع كنه .
اگه الآن چند نفر بايد بيان كانديد بشند براي مديريت (با ذكر سابقه) و بين اونا توسط بقيه كاربرا رأي گيري بشه
و ديگه فقط حرف حرف مدير باشه
يه بخش هم راه بيفته براي اعلام آمادگي و توانايي بقيه اعضاء تا مدير بدونه از كي در كجا استفاده كنه يعني به هركسي (يا كساني) مسئوليتي داده بشه
البته نبايد تعداد افراد گروه محدوديت داشته باشه
*بد ميگم؟*

----------


## milade

نه والله :D

----------


## Coward

خیلی خوب گفتی 
منم موافقم 
اینجا هم اعلام آمادگی می کنم 
در مورد کار و سابقه کار که این جوری بگم که من الان برنامه نویس مترو ام 
قبلا هم به مدت 3 سال برنامه نویسی کار می کنم و 2 سالش oop بوده

----------


## golihaghighi

به نظر من موقع تحلیل Enterprise تحلیل کنیم چون تو کد نویسی معمولا خیلی از جاها خودمون رو محدود خواهیم کرد.
فروشگاه دو بخش داره یک بخش نرم افزار ترجیحا تحت ویندوز برای فعالیتهای فروشگاه معمولی و یک بخش نرم افزار تحت وب برای فروشگاه آنلاین. ارتباط ایندو می تونه آفلاین و بسته به نیاز فروشنده باشه. هنگام ارتباط نسخه تحت وب مشخصات آخرین فروشهای آنلاین رو برای ارسال شدن و کم شدن از موجودی انبار به نرم افزار تحت ویندوز می فرسته و اون یکی هم همیشه موجودی انبار و اجناس جدید رو به نرم افزار تحت وب می فرسته.

----------


## HDDSoft2001

با سلام

  آقا ایجور که من میبینم فروشگاه اولویت داره پس دوستان لطف کنن همینو اگه کسی تحلیل کرده بذاره روی سایت. بابا دیگه خسته شدیم!

  من هم تو برنامه نویسی مثل بقیه دوستان برنامه نویس شروع میکنم.  درضمن مدیر پروژه هم بهتره همون کسی باشه که کار تحلیل رو انجام میده.

آقا سریع!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

با تشکر

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

سلام 
دوستان تجربه نشان داده این موضوعات به نتیجه نمیرسند. تا بحال در همین سایت چنین موضوعاتی مطرح شده و بدون اینکه نتیجه ای جز کل کل کردن و آزرده خاطر شدن چند نفر  داشته باشد هیچ نتیجه ای عاید کسی نشده، نمونش همین موضوع تا کنون یازده صفحه پر شده اما دریغ از یک پست مفید در رابطه با موضوع خواسته شده.
پس از مدیران خواهشمندم که پست را قفل کرده تا دوستان بیشتر از هم رنچیده خاطر نشده اند.

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

> Hossein Bazyan جان نیمه ی پر لیوان رو ببین!
> به زودی شروع می کنیم...بعد از چند پیام بازرگانی!


سلام

عزیزم امیدوارم . کیه که بدش بیاد .اما بعید میدانم بشود شروع کرد اما اگر شروع شد من هم هستم.

----------


## Coward

golihaghighi پیشنهاد خیلی خوبیه به تحلیل اضافه اش کنید خودتون 
دوستان فکر کنم شروع شد چرا هنوز موج منفی می دید 
به نظر من کسانی که می خوان همکاری کنند اعلام کنند و همچینین جاهای که راحترند تو پروژه باشند را ذکر کنند 
ولی اولین قدم انتخاب مدیر یا مدیران پروژه است

----------


## تکنولوژی روز

سلام دوستان:
 Coward راست میگه ،
وقت رو تلف نکنیم.. *تابستان بهترین زمان برای کار روی این پروژه است*...پس به نظر من وقت رو تلف نکنیم...

*کار گرافیک سایت با من*.. *البته در قسمت های مختلف برنامه نویسی و پایگاه داده و تجزیه و تحلیل هم اگه در توانم بود کوتاهی نمی کنم.*

من شروع کردم... *دوستان دیگه هم بیایند و اعلام کار و نحوه فعالیت شون رو بگن تا کار سریع تر پیش بره
برای انتخاب مدیر هم بنظر من و چند تن از دوستان مدیر رو کسی بزاریم که هم تجربه کار پروژه فروشگاه رو داشته باشه ..با توضیحات دوستان هم به نظر من* *Coward مناسبه حالا باز به نظر دوستان...*
*
مرسی..
*

----------


## milade

سلام
بنده جناب salehbagheri رو معرفی میکنم .
اگه افتخار بدند و سمت مدیریت رو قبول کنند ..
چون هم قبلاً همچین پروزه هایی داشتن هم کارشون 19+1 هست .

پ.ن: بنده کسی رو رد نکردم ها !

موفق باشید

----------


## تکنولوژی روز

خب با صحبت های آقا میلاد فعلا* Coward و salehbagheri شدند کاندیدهای مدیریت پروژه*... *منتظر نظر دوستان هستیم..*

امیدوارم دوستان اقلا روزی یک یا دوبار به این تاپیک سر بزنند و نظراتشون رو عنوان کنند که کار سریع پیش بره :لبخند:

----------


## HDDSoft2001

با سلام

  آقا من هم با همین آقایون  (*Coward و salehbagheri*)  موافقم شروع کنید.

----------


## salehbagheri

عجب! ذکر خیر ما اینجا بوده خبر نداشتیم!

فعلا که خیلی مشکلات سرم ریخته! کار، مجله برنامه نویس، درس و ...!

نمیدونم لیاقت مدیریت چنین پروژه ای رو دارم یا نه!

به نظر من آقای golihaghighi خیلی مشتاق تر از بنده بودند! سمت مدیریت شایسته ایشون است!

من خودم به ایشون و آقای Coward رأی میدم!

----------


## mmnoody2006

اینکه یکی رو باید برای مدیریت بر پروژه انتخاب کرد خودش خیلی 
پیشرفته منم موافقم حالا فرقی نمی کنه فقط کار بلد باشه (حداقل مدیریت رو داشته باشه) :قهقهه:

----------


## milade

> نمیدونم لیاقت مدیریت چنین پروژه ای رو دارم یا نه!


استاد صالح باقری کم لطفی میکنند .
خودشون مدیر پند تا پروژه بودند ...
شاید هم خودشون رو هم سطح ما نمی بینند !
فعلاً ایشون هم هستید 100%
در حال شدند 3 نفر : golihaghighi و salehbagheri و Coward .
رای بدید ..

موفق باشید

----------


## mehdimdp

منم با آقاي صالح باقري موافقم
مجموع : 4 نفر

----------


## shahab2005

سلام به همه
تا اینجا که موضوع مشخص نشده و بحث رفته سراغ مدیر پروژه ولی انشاءا... که زودتر مشخص بشه.

منم با اجازه نظرم در رابطه با موضوع پروژه بدم.

فروشگاه رو که توی همه کتابای وب مطرح کردن یه چیز بهتر بگید که مباحث اصلی it هم مثل e-comerce , e-learning - e-goverment و ... توش باشه
یعنی خرید و فروش - آموزش و اتوماسیون و... داشته باشه.

بنظر من *پرتال*  :متفکر: 

یه کار سنگین میشه - حداقل یه گروه چند نفره - ماژول بندی و تقسیم وظایف میشه.

یه سری امکانات رو مطرح می کنم. اگه با استقبال روبه رو شد. بیشتر توضیح میدم.

البته باید یه مکانیزیمی هم باشه که یه پروژه هلو برو تو گلو برا همه نشه. در اون باره هم صحبت باید بشه، که پروژه open source رو چه کار کنیم و ... 

ولی سرويس ها و امكانات (ماژولها) 
*سرويس هاي اطلاع رساني* 
1.	مديريت محتوا 
2.	سرويس خبرگزاري 
3.	سرويس خبرنامه 
4.	اشتراك خبري (RSS) 
5.	تقويم رويدادها 
6.	اطلاع رساني عمومي 
7.	معرفي شعب و نمايندگيها 
8.	مديريت قوانين و مقررات 
9.	تازه هاي پورتال 
*سرويس هاي ارتباط با مشتري* 
10.	اطلاع رساني از طريق SMS 
11.	مشاوره 
12.	ارتباط با سازمان 
13.	رسيدگي به شكايات 
14.	انتقادات و پيشنهادات 
15.	نظرسنجي آماري 
16.	نظرسنجي پرسشنامه اي 
*سرويس هاي ارتباط با كاركنان* 
17.	سرويس پرونده من 
*سرويس هاي آموزشي* 
18.	سرويس آموزش الكترونيكي 
19.	مديريت منابع علمي و تحقيقي 
20.	سرويس ويژه كودكان 
21.	سرويس واژه نامه 
22.	سمينار تحت وب 
23.	سرويس ثبت نام اينترنتي 
*سرويس هاي تجاري* 
24.	پروفايل تجاري شركت 
25.	اعلام و برگزاري مناقصه و مزايده 
26.	فرصتهاي شغلي و كاريابي 
27.	فروشگاه الكترونيكي 
28.	سرويس معرفي كاركنان 
29.	سرويس رزومه متخصص 
30.	مديريت اطلاعات راهها 
31.	مديريت پرونده پروژه ها 
32.	نيازمنديها 
*سرويس هاي ارتباط جمعي* 
33.	پست الكترونيك (Webmail) 
34.	اتاق گفتگو (Chat) 
35.	انجمن مباحثه (Forum) 
*سرويس هاي عمومي* 
36.	گالري تصاوير 
37.	سرويس دريافت فايل 
38.	نقشه سايت 
39.	سرويس وب لينك 
40.	سرويس آب و هوا

ok ?  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## hamid1988

به نظر من فروشگاه!
چون کاربردی تره!
حالا بعداَ بقیه ی امکانات را هم به پروژه اضافه می کنیم....

----------


## milade

> بنظر من پرتال


سلام
قبلاً در این مورد یه نظر سنجی برگزار و فروشگاه رای اورد 
پس بهتره به نظرات دیگران احترام بگزیرایم ;)

----------


## تکنولوژی روز

*بله من هم امیدوارم به نظرات بچه ها احترام گذاشته بشه... پس لطفا نظراتتان در رابطه با موضوع پروژه یعنی فروشگاه باشه...*

بعد یک نظری من داشتم این تاپیک که شد همش نظرات دوستان برای کاربردی شدن تاپیک بعد از مشخص شدن مدیر تاپیک جدیدی توسط مدیر پروژه ایجاد بشه و کار از پایه شروع شه...
مثلا افراد گروه طی یک تاریخ مشخص ثبت نام شه و در اون تاپیک اعلام شه و تقربیا دیگه طی یک هفته وظایف بین افراد گروه تقسیم شه ... و افراد حتما خودشون رو موظف بدونند که طی روز گزارش کاری خودشون رو در سایت قرار بدهند تا مدیر پروژه بتونه جمع بندی و نظارت داشته باشه...

حالا ما 4 نفر رو برای* کاندیدای مدیریت پروژه* انتخاب کردیم... 
1.Coward
salehbagheri .2 
golihaghighi. 3
4. چهارمی رو پیدا نکردم در نظرات دوستان :خجالت: 

لطفا همین دوستان هم در اسرع وقت در این تاپیک اعلام آمادگی کنند که* دوستان هم یک رای گیری یک روزه برای انتخاب مدیر و (نفر دومی که رای آورد) معاون مدیر پروژه انتخاب بشه* که کار سریع شروع شود و زمان از دست نره... :تشویق: 

خوشحالم که این امر داره کم کم جهت گیریه درستی پیدا میکنه :تشویق:  :لبخند: 

موفق باشید...

----------


## milade

> حالا ما 4 نفر رو برای کاندیدای مدیریت پروژه انتخاب کردیم...


سلام
نه سه نفرند ... 
دوستمون اشتباهاً گفتن ...



> لطفا همین دوستان هم در اسرع وقت در این تاپیک اعلام آمادگی کنند که دوستان هم یک رای گیری یک روزه برای انتخاب مدیر و (نفر دومی که رای آورد) معاون مدیر پروژه انتخاب بشه که کار سریع شروع شود و زمان از دست نره...


اون یکی هم ناظم ، اون یکی هم ابدارچی ، اون یکی هم گارد امنیت ؟ :D
نه .. این دیگه از وظایف مدیر هست که پستها رو سازمان دهی کنه ;)
بهتره دیگه اف ندیم تا زودتر به نتیجه برسیم .

موفق باشید

----------


## hamid1988

برای شروع فصل تجارت الکترونیک خانم فاطمه سادات هاشمیان رو می ذارم، 63 صفحه است یه دور بخونینش، تا طرح کلی فروشگاه دستتون بیاد!
http://www.hamidrahbar.com/Temp/E-Shop.rar

----------


## golihaghighi

> به نظر من موقع تحلیل Enterprise تحلیل کنیم چون تو کد نویسی معمولا خیلی از جاها خودمون رو محدود خواهیم کرد.
> فروشگاه دو بخش داره یک بخش نرم افزار ترجیحا تحت ویندوز برای فعالیتهای فروشگاه معمولی و یک بخش نرم افزار تحت وب برای فروشگاه آنلاین. ارتباط ایندو می تونه آفلاین و بسته به نیاز فروشنده باشه. هنگام ارتباط نسخه تحت وب مشخصات آخرین فروشهای آنلاین رو برای ارسال شدن و کم شدن از موجودی انبار به نرم افزار تحت ویندوز می فرسته و اون یکی هم همیشه موجودی انبار و اجناس جدید رو به نرم افزار تحت وب می فرسته.


اگه با مطلب بالا موافقید بهتره در نظر بگیرید که فروشگاه ممکنه شعبه داشته باشه البته نسخه آنلاین همه شعبات یکی هست ولی بسته به آدرس خریدار و یا نوع جنس تقاضا به فروشگاههای مختلف ( شعبات مختلف) ارجاع میشه.

----------


## farsoft

سلام به همه دوستان
راستش من آمدم سوک سوک کنم یکی زودتر از من پست داد خراب شد شرمنده
بچه ها منم با فروشگاه موافقم 
یکی از طرح هایی که من داشتم ( البته ۴ ماه پیش ) این بود که بتونیم مثلا کارت اینترنت شرکتمون را بصورت آنلاین بفروشیم مثلا اینکه یک اکانت ۳ دقیقه ای رایگان تعریف کنیم و هر کسی که کارتش تمام میشه بیاد از سایت خودمون کارت جدید بخره و بهش نام کاربری و کلمه عبور اینترنت بده ولی جاتون خالی شبکه هوشمند راه افتاد دیگه کسی کارت نمی خره همه به شبکه هوشمند وصل میشوند
ولی من هر کمکی که بشه برای ادامه پروژه و زیاد شدن تعداد پست هام انجام می دم ;)
این جزوه این خانومه را هم دیدم خیلی جالب بود از hamid1988 هم تشکر می کنم

----------


## Coward

انگار داریم به یک جاهای می رسیم خیلی خوبه 
فکر کنم کار ها را همین جوری قدم به قدم بریم جلو بهتره یعنی اول مثلا همین بحث مدیر پروژه تمام بشه بعد بحث بعدی را شروع کنیم 
یا علی

----------


## L_eskandary

امیدوارم هرچه سریعتر کارا و تصمیم گیری ها به نتیجه برسه تا ثابت بشه که ایرانی جماعت هم می تونه یه کاره گروهی انجام بده .

----------


## intruder

با سلام خدمت دوستان
خیلی خوشحالم که تاپیکی که زدم انقدر مورد استقبال قرار گرفته و امیدوارم این تاپیک باعث پیشرفت همه برنامه نوسان بشه
متاسفانه بدلیل مشکلات زندگی شاید هفته ای یک بار بتونم فقط بیام یه نگاهی بندازم و برم
خلاصه شرمنده همه دوستان هستم
بعنوان برادر کوچکتر از مدیران پروژه و دیگر دوستان که همه استاد من هستن خواهش میکنم 
این تاپیک رو تا آخر پروژه همراهی کنند تا و هیچ وقت مایوس نشن و به همه ثابت کنن که ایرانی ها هم میتونن کار گروهی انجام بدن
دیگه همین دیگه در کل شرمنده ام که تمیتونم همراهیتون کنم
انشالله توی پروژه بعدی جبران میکنم
بازم شرمنده

ولی یه پیشنهاد ، برای پروژه یه اسم در نظر بگیرین یه اسم اصیل ایرانی.

----------


## hamid1988

در راستای اهداف فعالسازی تاپیک و طی اقدامی خودجوشانه(!)، جزوه ی دیگری در مورد "فروشگاه آنلاین" می ذارم...اینو هم بخونین 26 صفحه است....
http://www.hamidrahbar.com/Temp/E-Shop2.rar

----------


## mehdimdp

من ميگم از الآن به بعد يه تاپيك جديد باز بيشه با عنوان موضوع پروژه(حالا هرچي هست مثل طراحي فروشگاه) كه بقيه هم بيخودي مجبور نشند اين صدوخورده اي پست رو بخونند.
البته از همون اول بايد مدير مشخص بشه

----------


## Ahmadgolagha

دیدم دوستان این تاپیک رو فراموش کردن گفتم بیارمش بالا یادشون نره که 130 پست زده شده و زحماتی بعضی ها از بین نره
اگه اجازه بدین می خوام با ایجاد یه تاپیک جدید استارت رو بزنم.
عنوان و مطلب پست اول رو من نوشتم ولی گفتم ببینم اصلا هنوز کسی مشتاق هست یا نه و یه تاپیک جدید نزنیم که نا تمام بمونه.
اگه موافقید و اگه نمی گید که داره زرنگ بازی در میاره اگه چند تا تشکر بخوره این تاپیک رو بزنیم. که :

طراحی وبسایت فروشگاه الکترونیک با همکاری همه در برنامه نویس

با سلام به همه دوستان  
چند وقت پیش کاربر گرامی intruder پیشنهاد طراحی یک سایت کامل با همکاری همه دوستان رو مطرح کردن  
بعد از 130 پست،  و بحث و نظرسنجی قرار شد که یک وبسایت فروشگاه اینترنتی با کار گروهی کاربران طراحی بشه ، تا هم کار گروهی کرده باشن و هم یه مثال آموزشی نسبتا کامل بشه.
حدود 30 نفر به نوعی اعلام آمادگی کردند که چند نفر فعال تر و مشتاق تر بوده اند مانند (Golihaghighi- milade – Coward - hamid1988 و ... ) 
موضوعاتی مانند انتخاب متدولوژی – طراحی پایگاه داده – استفاده از معماری چند لایه و پیاده سازی و ... هم گذرا مطرح شد.

چکیده و مطالب مفید:
نظر سنجی (رای آوردن فروشگاه)
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=168561
پست های مفید در جهت تاپیک

https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...77&postcount=6
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...1&postcount=14
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...3&postcount=69
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...9&postcount=77
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...1&postcount=92
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...&postcount=100
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...&postcount=120
منابع مفید معرفی شده (تشکر از hamid1988)
http://www.hamidrahbar.com/Temp/E-Shop2.rar
http://www.hamidrahbar.com/Temp/E-Shop.rar

کاربران شرکت کننده در موضوع (تشکر از همه)
 (Intruder  - Golihaghighi - hobab-theme - L_eskandary - bahar_engineer  milade -liliyan87 - Hossis - Coward HDDSoft2001 - Saber_Fatholahi - Raziee - iman_22a - ali_kashani - farsoft - bahar123 - Salehbagheri - z_bluestar - mehdimdp - DelphiXXX  galaxy1985 - mrmohsen - ohh_mid - hamid1988 - تکنولوژی روز - mmnoody2006 – shahab2005 - AhoO-sh - Mehdimdp - Hossein Bazyan و AhmadGolAgha )

----------


## Coward

Ahmadgolagha من منتظر بودم که یک نظر سنجی برای انتخاب مدیر پروژه را بگذاره که دوستان کسی این کار را نکرد حالا که شما زحمت کشیدین این کار را هم بکنید تا شروع کنیم

----------


## h.alizadeh

> ولی یه پیشنهاد ، برای پروژه یه اسم در نظر بگیرین یه اسم اصیل ایرانی.


*هما*چطوره؟!

معنيش هم يعني بهترين ... اصولا تا حالا هرچي هما بوده كه جزوه بهترين ها شده ...


---
منم يكم فكر كنم شايد منم بيام توي پروژه؛ولي خب ميگم حالا سطح اعضاي شركت كننده مثل هم نيست كه، خب اگه من بعنوان نه فرد ماهر كد بنويسم يا جايي گير كنم چه برخوردي باهم ميشه ؟!!ايراد كارم گرفته ميشه يا با متدلوژي هاي بقيه آشنايي ندارم و C#‎ كارم نيستم وي بي كارم (ولي زياد مشكلي نيست.)

در مورد مديريت من صابرفتح اللهي رو پيشنهاد ميدم .(به نظر آدم جدي و محكمي هستند .)

----------


## Ahmadgolagha

درباره نظر سنجی
از دوستان خواهش می کنم بدون تعارف هرکسی که حداقل های توانایی مدیریت پروژه رو در خودش می بینه - برای مدیریت پروژه کاندیداتوری خودشو اعلام کنه. 
اگه یکمی هم از سوابق خودش بگه که دوستان با شناخت بیشتر رای بدن بد نیست
مثلا چندتا وبسایت نوشته ؟ چندتا اجرایی و آنلاین شده ؟ چند ساله برنامه نویسی و وب کار می کنه و ایتم های اختیاری مثل سن و رشته رو هم بگه بد نیست.
اگر هم دوست نداشتید نگید چیزی نمیشه.

1.Coward
salehbagheri .2 
golihaghighi. 3
4 . .....

بعد از یکی دو روز و اعلام آمادگی افراد یه نظر سنجی هم می زاریم.

----------


## golihaghighi

به نظر من مدیر خیلی هم نیاز نیست به برنامه نویسی مسلط باشه. فقط باید بتونه خوب تیمو رهبری کنه، وظایفو تخصیص بده و روی پروژه نظارت داشته باشه و در مراحل مختلف استاندارهای مرحله رو معرفی کنه.

در مورد بقیه دوستان هم که مسلط بودن اصلا مهم نیست چون قراره این فروم برای ارتقا دانش باشه

----------


## mahmood3d

سلام دوستان
من حدود 11 صفحه از این مطالب رو خوندم دیدم همین طور ادامه داره و دیگه حوصلم نکشید بخونم. من خودم تجربه برنامه نویسی با VB6 و C++‎ رو دارم و حدود 1-2 ماهی هست که دارم روی C#‎ کار می کنم. البته تو دانشگاه هم به خاطر انجام پروژم مجبور شدم کمی ASP.Net هم کار کنم. در مورد دیتا بیس هم می تونم باهاتون همکاری کنم چون یک ترمی هم توی دانشگاه استاد یار شدم و مسئول رسیدگی به مشکلات دیتا بیس بچه ها بودم.
البته در مورد تجزیه و تحلیل تجربه زیادی ندارم و دوست دارم از شما چیزهایی یاد بگیرم.
یک پیشنهادی هم در مورد زبان برنامه نویسی داشتم. چون بچه هایی که اعلام آمادگی کردن 2 گروهن: گروهی که می تونن با C#‎ برنامه بنویسین و گروه دیگه هم با VB.Net. برای اینکه همه بتونن از این مطالب استفاده کنن بهتره این پروژه به 2 زبان هم نوشته بشه. یعنی هر دو گروه به طور موازی کد ها رو کار کنن و به اشتراک بزارن تا همه بتونن استفاده کنن.

*من در اینجا آمادگی خودم رو در بخش دیتا بیس و برنامه نویسی اعلام می کنم. اگه بحثتون به نتیجه رسید به منم پیام بدین میام.*

از همکاری همه عزیزان هم ممنونم

----------


## morteza_110

با سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی
به نظر من هم فرقی نمیکند یکی از دوستان ، البته با نظر اکثریت آقای باقری مدیریت پروژه را به عهده بگیرند هرچه زودتر شروع کنید.
من هم تا حد امکان کمکتون میدم.
یا علی

----------


## Sajad Zare

سلام 
کار جالبی،به امتحان کردنش مییرز...
من هم میتونم آبجکت های گرافیکی جالبی رو برای اینترفیس سایت طراحی کنم.
اینترفیسی فوق العاده که اگه هر کی سایت رو دیدکلی کیف کنه.

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> در مورد مديريت من صابرفتح اللهي رو پيشنهاد ميدم .(به نظر آدم جدي و محكمي هستند .)


سلام دوستان
دوست عزیز نظر لطف شماست من خیلی خوشحال می شم توی اسن پروژه به دوستان عزیز کمک کنم البته من تجربه مدیریت تیمی ندارم، الانم یه چن وقته نامزد کردم درگیر کارای... هستم انشالله عروسی همه تون
بهر حال می تونین روی منم حساب کنین اما کمی درکم کنین
موفق باشین

----------


## golagha_program

سلام.
آقا اگر قراره open source بنويسيد انقدر بحث نداره يكي يه چيزي كه ارزش داره و مدتهاست داره مي نويسي و روش كار كرده رو بذاره روي وب.خودش مي شه مدير پروژه.
بقيه سورس رو مي گيرن و هي ارتقا مي دن هر 6 ماه يكبار هم جمع بندي مي كنيم مي شه ورژن جديد.
مثل اين dotnetnuke ,starterkits 
با تشكر.

----------


## intruder

ولی خیلی جالبه این همه شور و حال همه بچه ها توی این تاپیک باعث شد این تاپیک کلا نابود بشه 

من فکر میکردم بعضی ها که میگن ایرانی ها توی کار گروهی به هیچ جا نمیرسن از روی احساس حرف میزنن ولی فکر کنم باید قبول کنم

در هر صورت من خیلی دوست داشتم کمک کنم ولی مشکلی برام پیش اومد 
اگه مشکل نداشتم نمیزاشتم اینطوری بشه

خدانگهدار

----------


## mrmohsen

با سلام 
نظر من   

1.Coward
salehbagheri .2 
golihaghighi. 3
4 . Saber_Fatholahi


ولی ای کاش... زودتر کار شروع میشد؟

----------


## hamid1988

به نظر من پروژه رو دسته بندی کنیم:
1-اشخاصی که در مدیریت پروژه همکاری می کنند.
2- اشخاصی که در تحلیل پروژه همکاری می کنند.
3-اشخاصی که در گرافیک پروژه همکاری می کنند.
4-اشخاصی که در بخش دیتابیس پروژه همکاری می کنند.
5-اشخاصی که در برنامه نویسی (Asp.Net و #C) پروزه همکاری می کنند.
6- اشخاصی که در داکیومنت کردن پروژه همکاری می کنند.
7-اشخاصی که در تامین هاست و دامین پروژه همکاری می کنند.
-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-
لطفاَ در این بخش  زمینه ی همکاری خود را اعلام نمایید.

با تشکر

----------


## Coward

دوستان اگر کسی نظر سنجی نمی گذاره من خودم بگذارم لطفا یک نفر این کار را بکنه

----------


## faravani

سلام
من ASP.NET کار نکردم ولی VB.NET زیاد کار کردم
منم موافقم شروع کنیم به درد همه میخوره

----------


## milade

> دوستان اگر کسی نظر سنجی نمی گذاره من خودم بگذارم لطفا یک نفر این کار را بکنه


زحمتش رو بکشید ، لطفاً

با تشکر

----------


## Coward

اینم لینک نظر سنجی 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=172159

----------


## aynehband

سلام 
من هم در تحلیل و ASP.Net و C#‎ می تونم همکاری کنم.

----------


## hobab-theme

سلام به دوستان
من تو گرافیک _ vb.net _ بانک اطلاعات و ... هستم
در ضمن من دنبال اینم که ببینم می تونم 1G Free هاست واسه پروژه جور کنم یا نه
خبرش رو حتماً میدم

----------


## farsoft

با سلام به همه دوستان
داشتم دپرس می شدم گفتم نکنه پروژه دیگه به پست ۱۵۰ نرسه آخه نذر کردم برای پست ۱۰۰۰ همه بچه ها را شیرنی بدم
می بینم بعد از ۱۵۰ پست دوباره دوستان جدید در حال انتخاب مدیر و نام پروژه و زبان و فضای اجرا هستند 
این نظر سنجی آخری هم که دیگه آخرش است یادمه ۳۰ پست عقب تر پروژه به فاز مهندسی وارد شد و هم اکنون به مرحله قبل برگشته 
انشالله امروز که نیمه شعبان است از آقا بخواهید تا نیمه شعبان سال دیگه مهندسی تمام بشه به فاز کد نویسی وارد بشیم
راستی نیمه شعبان را به همه تبریک می گم

----------


## hobab-theme

> داشتم دپرس می شدم گفتم نکنه پروژه دیگه به پست ۱۵۰ نرسه آخه نذر کردم برای پست ۱۰۰۰ همه بچه ها را شیرنی بدم
> می بینم بعد از ۱۵۰ پست دوباره دوستان جدید در حال انتخاب مدیر و نام پروژه و زبان و فضای اجرا هستند


دوست عزیز این به همون قضیه ای مربوط میشه که قرار بود هر 20 پست یه بار یه پست تو این تاپیک بزنید تا به قول خودتون رتبتون بالا بره ؟؟
به نظر خودتون بهتر نبود به جای اینکه این همه مدام فاز منفی بدید چهارتا خط راست و درست تو یکی از پستهاتون می نوشتید؟
بله اگه همین طور به ارسال پستهای بی معنی و بی فایده ادامه بدید انشاالله به 1000 که خوبه بلکه به درجات بالاتری هم میرسید 



> این نظر سنجی آخری هم که دیگه آخرش است یادمه ۳۰ پست عقب تر پروژه به فاز مهندسی وارد شد و هم اکنون به مرحله قبل برگشته 
> انشالله امروز که نیمه شعبان است از آقا بخواهید تا نیمه شعبان سال دیگه مهندسی تمام بشه به فاز کد نویسی وارد بشیم


خوب اگه راه حل بهتری سراغ دارید بفرمایید :متفکر: 



> راستی نیمه شعبان را به همه تبریک می گم


همچنین

----------


## ir.Melisa

*Coward* ، این انتخاباتتان چند روزه است :متفکر: ... تمام نشد.. کار زیادی داره کش پیدا میکنه :ناراحت: ... حساب کنید وقت داره از دست میره..بعدا که میرسیم به ماه رمضان ..اونم تو تابستان :افسرده: .. کار سخت میشه ها...  :متفکر: 

_Coward با_ 42.11% آرا اول
		 			Saber_Fatholahi  		 		 	با 31.58% آراء دوم..

----------


## golihaghighi

> کار زیادی داره کش پیدا میکنه... حساب کنید وقت داره از دست میره..


من هم موافقم بهتره شروع کنیم

----------


## L_eskandary

با سلام و خسته نباشین
من میگم تا زمانی که استارت کار رو نزدیم همین طوری بحث ها ادامه پیدا میکنن و آخرش هم هیچ . دوستان خواهش می کنم دیگه تعارف رو کنار بذارن و کار رو به طور جدی شروع کنن . خوب می دونم خیلی از مسائل مهمه و باید همون اولش مشخص بشه ولی خوب این طوری وقت ماست که هی تموم میشه و آخر سر هر کی یه جور درگیر کارهای خودش میشه و از این همه صفحه هم جز اضافه کردن پست ها هیچ عایدی برا کسی حاصل نمیشه . 
پس بسم الله بگین و شروع کنین .
 مشکل اصلی ماها اینه که هی جمع میشیم تا جزئیات رو حل کنیم غافل از اینکه اگه قدم اصلی رو برداریم جزئیات هم خود بخود حل میشن .

----------


## Coward

دوستان اگر همه موافقن شروع کنیم 
برای شروع هم باید اعضای تیم مشخص شوند و این را هم بگم که قرار نیست فقط کسانی که در سطح بالا هستند در این پروژه شرکت کنند چون از اون اولم هدف این پروژه این نبوده پس همه دوستانی که دوست دارن در پروژه باشند اعلام همکاری کنند و قسمتی هم که علاقه دارند همکاری کنند را ذکر کنند برای شروع هم دوستانی که مایلند در تحلیل کمک کنند زودتر اعلام همکاری کنند البته چند تا دوستان این کار را کردند 
بعد از این پست من با موافقت دوستان یک تاپیک جدید باز می کنم و دوستان خواهشا در اون تاپیک فقط اعلام آمادگی کنند و از دادن نظراتشون خودداری کنند البته این تاپیک همچنان باز خواهد ماند که اگر دوستان نظری دارن اینجا بگن که اون تاپیک الکی شلوغ نشه و موارد غیر مفید در آن قرار نگیره 
انشالا که کارها با کمک دوستان به خوبی شروع بشه و بخوبی تمام بشه و این قدم اولی برای شروع چینین کارهای در این فروم و بقیه جاهای دیگر باشد
یا علی

----------


## hamid1988

> دوستان اگر همه موافقن شروع کنیم


من موافقم!




> یا علی


علی یارت! :چشمک:

----------


## Coward

این هم لینک اعلام آمادگی برای پروژه 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=172948

----------


## hobab-theme

با تشکر از دوست خوبم Coward عزیز
همون طور که این عزیز گفت لطفاً تو تاپیک جدید از نظر دادن بپرهیزید
از مدیران محترم انجمن هم خواهش دارم پستهایی که تو تاپیک جدید به موضوع ارتباطی ندارن رو حذف کنند تا مثل این تاپیک حجیم نشه
با تشکر

----------


## hobab-theme

در ضمن دوستان در مورد اون 1Gb هاست رایگان هم که گفتم صحبت کردم
هر وقت که پروژه راه اندازی شد و یه مقدار پیش رفت ( به طوری که بشه ظاهر و چندتا از صفحات اون رو دید ) مشخصات فنیش رو میفرستم و هاست رو تحویل میگیرم
البته من واسه این رو هاست تاکید دارم چون دیدم این چندتا پروژه ای که تو سایت مطرح شدن ، وقتی دوستان خواستن از اونا رو هاست استفاده کنن با مشکلات زیادی مواجه میدن .
 چرا ؟
چون این پروژه ها رو لوکال طراحی و پیکربندی میشن و برای استفاده رو هاست باید یه سری تغییرات رو کاربر خودش اعمال کنه . 
به هر حال اگه با این کار مخالفید حتماً بگید 
موفق باشید

----------


## Coward

دوستان چرا اعلام آمادگی نمی کنند انتظار بیش از این ها بود البته بعضی ها توی این پست قبلا این کار را کردن که خواهش می کنم به لینک  https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=172948
رفته و اینجا هم اعلام آمادگی کنند دوستان کمی بجنبند که انشاله شنبه استارت بزنیم

----------


## hamid1988

> به هر حال اگه با این کار مخالفید حتماً بگید


چرا مخالفت؟!!!
از کجا می گیری؟...آدرسشو بده تا ما هم 1G بگیریم! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mmnoody2006

دوستان عزیز بیایید حداقل در راه خدا یکی جرات کنه و یه پروژه خالی
اینجا بزاره تا شروع کنیم :افسرده:

----------


## farjadp

از اینکه پشتکار دوستان محترم رو در شروع اینکار می بینم واقعاً لذت می برم
17 صفحه فقط صحبت + 162 پست + نظرسنجی = قویترین پرتال در تمامی زمینه ها
تبریک می گم.  یه پیشنهاد هم دارم. این پروژه ای رو که نوشتین بزارین برای فروش به کشورهای خارجی
الان حس پرواز دارم...... :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :لبخند گشاده!: 
راستی خبر این پروژه مثل اینکه به گوش CIA رسیده.  و اونا فهمیدن که تو کمتریمن مدت ممکن یه پروژه به این عظمت درست کردین. دوستان مراقب خودتون باشید....

----------


## milade

نمکدون هم که هستید
موش بخوردت . هر کی ندونه میگه از تیم طراحی Microsoft هستی !
خب عزیز من پروژه گروهی برا استارت زمان بر هست .
حالا چه برسه که اعضا با هم نباشن ، یه جا نباشن و ....
صبور باشید ، مدیر پروژه داره برنامه ریزی میکنه .

----------


## Coward

جالبه برام دوستانی دارن گلایه می کنند که حتی جرات اعلام آمادگی هم نداشتند اصولا این دوستان  چون در خودشون چنین چیزی نمی بینیند دوست ندارند دیگران هم این کار را بکنند لطفا دیگه شورش را در نیارید 
امروز یک تاپیک باز می شود برای شروع پروژه دوستان هم اگر دوستان دارند که شرکت کنند برن اعلام آمادگی کنند و گرنه بشینند در همین تاپیک همین حرف ها را ادامه بدن

----------


## hobab-theme

> از اینکه پشتکار دوستان محترم رو در شروع اینکار می بینم واقعاً لذت می برم
> 17 صفحه فقط صحبت + 162 پست + نظرسنجی = قویترین پرتال در تمامی زمینه ها
> تبریک می گم. یه پیشنهاد هم دارم. این پروژه ای رو که نوشتین بزارین برای فروش به کشورهای خارجی
> الان حس پرواز دارم......
> راستی خبر این پروژه مثل اینکه به گوش CIA رسیده. و اونا فهمیدن که تو کمتریمن مدت ممکن یه پروژه به این عظمت درست کردین. دوستان مراقب خودتون باشید....


شما که اومدین تو پست نهمتون :متفکر:  یه همچین پستی رو زدید وای به حال پستهای بالاتریتون
همون بهتر که وقت صرف جواب دادن به شما نشه

----------


## Ahmadgolagha

سلام
بسلامتی داریم شروع می کنیم

آقای coward مدیر پروژه اجازه هست ؟

من یه تاپیک زده بودم که چند روزی قرار شد pendinig بشه. بروزرسانیش بکنم و بیارمش بالا که تو اون کار کنیم 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=170869

6 تا پست داشته از دوستان مخصوصا آقای میلاد و علیزاده و حمید هم درخواست دارم پست های خودشون را ویرایش کنن.

پست اولش رو می خوام با متن زیر بروزرسانی کنم

با سلام به همه دوستان 
چند وقت پیش کاربر گرامی intruder پیشنهاد طراحی یک سایت کامل با همکاری همه دوستان رو مطرح کردن 
بعد از 165 پست، و بحث و نظرسنجی قرار شد که یک وبسایت فروشگاه اینترنتی با کار گروهی کاربران طراحی بشه ، تا هم کار گروهی کرده باشن و هم یه مثال آموزشی نسبتا کامل بشه.
حدود 50 نفر درباره این موضوع نظراتی دادند که بالغ بر 13 نفر برای حضور در پروژه اعلام آمادگی کردند. 
موضوعاتی مانند انتخاب متدولوژی – طراحی پایگاه داده – استفاده از معماری چند لایه و پیاده سازی و ... هم گذرا مطرح شد.

برای آشنایی خوندن مطالب زیر خالی از لطف نیست.

چکیده و مطالب مفید:
نظر سنجی (رای آوردن فروشگاه)
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=168561
نظر سنجی (انتخاب Coward به عنوان مدیر پروژه)
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=172159
صفحه اعلام آمادگی برای حضور در پروژه فروشگاه
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=172948

پست های مفیدی که در تاپیک قبلی زده شده بودند 
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...72&postcount=6
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...2&postcount=14
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...2&postcount=69
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...2&postcount=77
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...2&postcount=92
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...&postcount=100
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...&postcount=120
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...&postcount=139
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...&postcount=142
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...&postcount=151
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...&postcount=154

منابع مفید معرفی شده (تشکر از hamid1988)
http://www.hamidrahbar.com/Temp/E-Shop2.rar
http://www.hamidrahbar.com/Temp/E-Shop.rar

کاربران شرکت کننده در موضوع (تشکر از همه)
(Intruder - Golihaghighi - hobab-theme - L_eskandary - bahar_engineer milade -liliyan87 - Hossis - Coward HDDSoft2001 - Saber_Fatholahi - Raziee - iman_22a - ali_kashani - farsoft - bahar123 - Salehbagheri - z_bluestar - mehdimdp - DelphiXXX galaxy1985 - mrmohsen - ohh_mid - hamid1988 - تکنولوژی روز - mmnoody2006 – shahab2005 - AhoO-sh - Mehdimdp - Hossein Bazyan  - h.alizadeh - mahmood3d - morteza_110 - Sajad Zare - golagha_program - faravani - aynehband - ir.Melisaو AhmadGolAgha )

کاربرانی که برای حضور در پروژه اعلام آمادگی کردن
(Coward - hobab-theme - hamid1988 – milade - reza_moon_mordad - ir.Melisa - Sajad Zare – golihaghighi – mrmohsen – mehdimdp – armangara - L_eskandary -  AhmadGolAgha)

----------


## Coward

Ahmadgolagha 
پیشنهاد خوبیه
دوستان از این به بعد برای پیشرفت پروژه به آدرس زیر مراجعه کنند
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...600#post782600
لطف کنید از دادن پست های بی جا خود داری کنید

----------


## hamid1988

> از دوستان مخصوصا آقای میلاد و علیزاده و حمید هم درخواست دارم پست های خودشون را ویرایش کنن.


یعنی چیکارشون کنیم؟!!!

----------


## milade

ببین من چی کار کردم همون کار رو بکن  :D
( حذف ! )

----------


## reza4359

خیلی کار خوبیه اگه جور شه دیگه یه کار کلی میشه و هر کسی  میتونه نقایصشو تو قسمت های مختلف طراحی وب و نکات ریز کار برطرف کنه ما هم یه کم asp بلدیم اگه شد در خدمتیم

----------


## sherlukholmz

با asp 3 مشکلی دارید؟  :لبخند گشاده!:  من حاضرم ایده بدم...

----------


## roomezonline

آقا چرا ادامه ندادید
18 page  زدید آخرش هیچ
واقعا که

----------


## persian_bigboy

سلام دوستان ، کلا در این وب سایت ، و با این بچه های هیچ وقت یک پروژه استارت نمی خوره ؟ چرا ؟
1- مدیریت بلد نیستن
2- هزینه تلفن و ... نمی کنن برای هماهنگی
3- مسئولیت ندارند . 
4- دنبال منافع هستن . 
به مدیریت بخش پیشنهاد میکنم همچین تاپیک هایی که هیچ لطفی نداره رو قفل کنن .

----------


## Himalaya

از این جور تاپیک ها کم نیست. اون چیزی که توشون زیاده حرفه. و اون چیزی که توشون اصلا نیست محتواس. مشکلش این جور تاپیک ها هم فقط اینه
1. ماها ایده نداریم. اول حرف میزنیم بعد دنبال ایده میگردم
2. و مهمترین مشکل اینه که ماها تا مجبور نباشیم گروهی کار نمیکنیم (میگیم ما هم هستم. ولی موقش که بشه شونه خالی میکنیم و میگیم برو با خودم کلی کار دارم)

----------


## salehbagheri

از اینکه مجبورم تاپیک رو قفل کنم متأسفم.

امیدوارم از این پس شاهد همکاری های بیشتری از سوی دوستان باشیم.

به نظرم قبل از ایجاد چنین تاپیک هایی باید خوب فکر بشه، برنامه ریزی بشه، سبک سنگین بشه، کارها و وظایف مشخص بشه و سپس تاپیک ایجاد بشه ...

مشکل اکثر این نوع تاپیک ها بی برنامگی هست که طبیعتاً با بی استقبالی روبرو خواهد شد.

با تشکر

----------

